# EPO/RLT/pineapple/sex/lickingsignposts/whatever - Success Stories Thread



## firsttimer1

When i joined third tri i constantly researched things that people said helped them with labour. 

Be it RLT / EPO to help with the actual 2nd stage of labour.... or one of the many mid wives tales about how to get labour moving along. 

SO - when you have your baby, if you did ANYTHING that you think helped with the labour process... then please come to this thread and tell us; that way we can build a thread for people who are interested.

This is not a thread to say ''whats the point its all midwives tales yadayada'' - so what - as there is NO harm in overdosing on 7 pineapples a day or DTD until we can no longer walk if we want to. :haha:

If anything it keeps us busy and is a bit of fun!!

Im 37 weeks now and have been taking RLT and EPO since week 32/34... when ive had LO i will come on here and say if i think it helped with 2nd stage of labour :hugs:

*EDIT TO ADD:* Natural birthers do not get annoyed... this is very tongue in cheek (we are not actually licking sign posts) and is just a bit of fun. We all know deep down our bodies will only give birth when ready. :hugs:


----------



## dizz

I mentioned the pineapple thing to my husband the other week. His comment was "what? you mean you shove a pineapple up there?!"

I decided to keep him puzzling over it a bit longer - so now the poor guy's convinced pregnant women waddle like that because they're putting pineapples up their doo-dahs to get the baby out or something ridiculous (it'll give his mum and sister a good laugh).


----------



## firsttimer1

well if you DO put a pineapple up your do-da... let us know it it works :haha:


----------



## hellypops

dizz said:


> I mentioned the pineapple thing to my husband the other week. His comment was "what? you mean you shove a pineapple up there?!"
> 
> I decided to keep him puzzling over it a bit longer - so now the poor guy's convinced pregnant women waddle like that because they're putting pineapples up their doo-dahs to get the baby out or something ridiculous (it'll give his mum and sister a good laugh).

 :rofl:Thanks for this,its the first thing to make me laugh in days!! 

I've tried everything but nothings worked so far. I'm going to keep trying though, if nothing else it'll keep me busy until I'm induced if he doesn't put in an appearance soon. Think i'll stick to eating the pineapples though :haha:


----------



## pooch

my dr told me yesterday eggplant...and sex...just not sex with the eggplant (he actually said that). he didn't believe that anything else really worked, and said if i tried castor oil i'd hate myself! i'm afraid to try anything and mess with nature, but if i get past 40 weeks you better believe i'm trying everything!
i'll have to try licking some signposts, though :)


----------



## firsttimer1

eggplant is a new one on me!!! you have a funny doctor LOL xxx

*EDIT TO ADD:* ohhhhhh check this out about eggplant / aubergine:
https://www.scalinis.com/Bambino.htm


----------



## ..katie..

Am going to try the licking signposts thing when it comes time. I will def let you know.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Well not me personally but me and my brother share the exact same birthday just 2yrs apart. 
My mom said on the day of my 2 years old birthday party, she blew a bunch of balloons and it ended up putting her into labor with my little brother.

I did some research online and I did find some discussions regarding blowing up balloons to induce labor.
So that's what I will be doing this weekend :)


----------



## ChrissiK

For my first I went into labor after sex (at 40w+4)
For my second I went into labor after stimulating the uterus by eating 5 water soaked prunes (mild version of castor oil!) at 39w+6
In both pregnancies I drank RLT and took EPO.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh and THIS time I am eating 6 dates per day since they have an oxitocin like substance apparently!?


----------



## youngmommy2

ill be stalking this thread.. i dont need any help with contractions but i need help with dilation


----------



## firsttimer1

ChrissiK said:


> For my first I went into labor after sex (at 40w+4)
> For my second I went into labor after stimulating the uterus by eating 5 water soaked prunes (mild version of castor oil!) at 39w+6
> In both pregnancies I drank RLT and took EPO.

did you think the RLT and EPO helped with the active labour stage?

and i heard about prunes but forgot.... interesting! x


----------



## kristen77

I had my second son on Sunday @ 37+5. we had sex that afternoon & got caught in a hailstorm so legged it home, only about 200m but contractions started an hr later... Though I had felt him very low and felt crappy for about a week beforehand so had thought he might be a bit early....x

Edited to add - we had sex at home, then went out and got caught in a hailstorm, we hadn't had sex whilst we were out! X


----------



## Widger

:rofl: that pineapple post has made me laugh so much :rofl:

Ohhh FT, I like the idea of that eggplant/aubergine dish

I didn't try it myself last time but somebody told me about eating licorice. Proper licorice and not the allsorts kind


----------



## Mira24

youngmommy2 said:


> ill be stalking this thread.. i dont need any help with contractions but i need help with dilation

I also need help with dialtion!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mira24 said:


> youngmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> ill be stalking this thread.. i dont need any help with contractions but i need help with dilation
> 
> I also need help with dialtion!Click to expand...

are you taking EPO? how about nipple stimulation or acupuncture? xxx they are for dilation of cervix right?? x

*widger - *:rofl: @ the pineapple thing! and ewwwwwwwww licorice :sick:


----------



## plastic

Oh this is great I will be stalking this thread like a mad women, I am in all this pain but they are not contractions!


----------



## stepmummy

I haven't got any experiences to add since DD was elective section but I have it on very good authority from several sources that a good long walk is the best trigger. 

Oh, and my mum said fish and chips and half a lager worked for her in two out of four pregnancies! 

I didn't bother with RLT last time round but I'm going to start taking tablets next week. Hoping it helps me achieve my VBAC!


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, the Aubergine thing sounds interesting!!!! Any idea what they actually taste like? lol... I've seen them in the supermarket and sometimes pick them up and wonder but I always end up putting them back :haha:

I can deal with eating liquorice! Although I've never had an effect from eating it in the way of "irritated bowels" haha.

Also... LOVED the pineapple post :rofl:

XxX


----------



## youngwife20

Nipple stimulation for an hour andd ahalf straight! Dont stop and start i did tthat tonight and it made me cramp and now im leaking some sorts of liquids lol so maybe were getting somwere? I know it did saomething because i had lots of cramps after the first hour


----------



## Kaede351

Just asked DH if he fancied trying some moussaka (with added aubergine ;)) and told him about how it's meant to "help" and he said... "Don't you think you're getting a bit obsessed?!" How am I obsessed?! lol... I've suggested a few things that might help and I've asked him to dtd everynight since monday... but I'm not obsessed ;)

XxX


----------



## bumpin2012

Kaede: Is he really complaining about having his wife jump on him for sex everyday???

The pineapple comment at the beginning made my day!!!


----------



## beanzz

I'm taking RLT and EPO tablets everyday. Started pretty late (last week) so hoping it does make a difference to labour. Will have to wait and see..

My BH have gotten stronger since taking them :wacko: probably not linked and just a coincidence.

Going to try sex. Although we haven't had it for months as I've been put off during pregnancy so hope that does something..

Saw a girl on here say about swinging on a swing in the park helped her :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

He's not complaining! But he doesn't like it that I've been researching ways that are supposed to help. He thinks I should just let things take it's course lol. I like to feel like I'm doing... SOMETHING! He doesn't quite get that if it's not the right time nothing will work anyway haha.

XxX


----------



## arj

with my 1st baby I tried walks, castor oil at 39 and 40 weeks, pineapple, spicy food, epo orally and vaginally, rlt, sex every day.... then at 40+2 I read about accupressure points on your hand.. SO I did that for about 2 hours while watching tv, went to bed and woke up with my show and contractions at 3am!

Second baby the day before he was due I went to midwife and got a sweep, and she gave me callophylum pills, and then I took 2 TBSP castor oil and went for a run. BANG, baby by the next morning!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

arj said:


> with my 1st baby I tried walks, castor oil at 39 and 40 weeks, pineapple, spicy food, epo orally and vaginally, rlt, sex every day.... then at 40+2 I read about accupressure points on your hand.. SO I did that for about 2 hours while watching tv, went to bed and woke up with my show and contractions at 3am!
> 
> Second baby the day before he was due I went to midwife and got a sweep, and she gave me callophylum pills, and then I took 2 TBSP castor oil and went for a run. BANG, baby by the next morning!!!!

Actually, I did read about the pressure points... tried it for about 10 minutes a couple nights ago and all I woke up with was a bruise :haha: I think I must have done it wrong lol XD

XxX


----------



## Mira24

i have tried the nipple stimulations for half hr yest and i started getting contractions so got nervous cuz i already been having contraction quite a bit lately but havent been dilating, so didnt want to jst get more contractions wit out a gd result.


----------



## firsttimer1

Kaede -Im not a big fan of aubergines/eggplants but will make myself enjoy it if it helps :rofl:

Youngwife20 - AN HOUR AND A HALF OF STIMULATION?? thats mental... kp us updated LOL

So so far we need to put a pineapple up our do-da, run 200m to get to a swing to swing on, then get on a birthing ball whilst doing pressure points on hands, then cook up an aubergine moussaka whilst doing the DTD - followed by an hour and a half of nip stimulation whilst drinking castor oil.....!!!!!! that should do it :)
(EDIT TO ADD DISCLAIMER: obv im joking :winkwink: - dont want to be sued :rofl: )

cant wait to hear back from everyone as we all try this mental stuff :haha:


----------



## arj

Hahahah the things we do to get our baby out! Then when in full on labour we thing WHY on earth did we try and bring this on!!!??? LOL

Ive heard the nip stim creates painful contractions.... Then again, what contractions arent painful?!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Dont forget to drink your RLT while doing all of this!!


----------



## Kaede351

firsttimer1 said:


> So so far we need to put a pineapple up our do-da, run 200m to get to a swing to swing on, then get on a birthing ball whilst doing pressure points on hands, then cook up an aubergine moussaka whilst doing the DTD - followed by an hour and a half of nip stimulation whilst drinking castor oil.....!!!!!! that should do it :)
> (EDIT TO ADD DISCLAIMER: obv im joking :winkwink: - dont want to be sued :rofl: )
> 
> cant wait to hear back from everyone as we all try this mental stuff :haha:

Sounds like a solid plan so far :rofl:

XxX


----------



## pooch

Oh my dr also said there are some acupressure points on the feet so if you get a foot massage it may induce


----------



## Kaede351

Ewwwww, NOOOOO!!! I can't stand people touching my feet >.< But if I get reeeeeeally desperate I'll look them up haha.

XxX


----------



## Roxie

when is it safe to start RLT and EPO?


----------



## bumpin2012

32 weeks for RLT and 34 weeks for EPO


----------



## zizii

What's RLT and EPO and what does it do :/ 

*sorry for being thick* :( xx


----------



## Roxie

zizii said:


> What's RLT and EPO and what does it do :/
> 
> *sorry for being thick* :( xx

rassberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil :thumbup::flower:


----------



## zizii

What does it dooooooo?? 

Also my cousin went into labour after getting on the treadmill :/


----------



## youngwife20

My midwife said dont start rlt till 36 weeks so thats what i did - ziri it helps your second stage of labour go quicker apparently but some people say it can induce labour early some people say it can induce labour late so who knows


----------



## youngwife20

And im gona try my mums tredmil - how fast was she going?


----------



## youngwife20

Arj- im almost a week over due lol i would like any contractions wheather more painful or not jjust something! Lol

Firsttimer lol - yeh he stared rubbing first then (tmi) just suckled for the hour and half and i fel asleep lol hes doing his best to help lol ive had lots of leakage since doing that maybe more sure - gonna do some nip stimulation today too its the only thing so far thats had instant effect x


----------



## arj

My plan when I thought I was going to have a single baby, would have been to get to 39 weeks, and do the same as last time. 2 Tbsp castor oil an hour apart, go for a slow jog, then wait. 

If your body and your baby are ready, it will set you off naturally with no problems. It makes for a fast labour tho! I like it cos its an all natural product made from the castor plant, an emollient that just gets things going inside and has some kinda ingredient that gets your uterus contracting as well as your bowel!
Most people are scared of castor oil cos of rumors they have heard, but my midwife said ANYTHING is better for you and baby than chemical induction. 
I had clear waters with the castor oil and a 5 hour labour, but green waters with my 1st labour (no oil) which was very long and drawn out. 

The only thing that is dangerous about the oil is that some women go nuts and drink it by the bottle thinking the more they take the better... resulting in possible dehydration from waaay too much diareah! And if your body isnt ready then nothing will happen no matter how much you take! 

Nip stimulation is the thing that freaks me out lol, I know it works when breasfeeding and the afterpains in the uterus are soooo painful!


----------



## plastic

I have been tempted to sit on my daughters trampoline and bounce.....I'm a bit scared tho as it has this big picture of a pregnant lady with a warning!


----------



## ChrissiK

I tried nipple stimulation and while it caused contractions, they stopped when I stopped... Maybe I just wasn't ready...
What freaks me out about castor oil is possible diarreah during the pushing stage....

I think EPO and RLT both helped a lot with toning my uterus, I had fast laboratory with quick dilation.
In the US you can get very powerful tinctures called black & blue cohosh, they are native American herbs - not advised before week 38 though! I took them with my first.


----------



## youngwife20

Arj - im tempted by the castor oil but worried too!


----------



## youngwife20

So thats 1 table spoon first then wait an hour then another?


----------



## essie0828

ChrissiK said:


> Oh and THIS time I am eating 6 dates per day since they have an oxitocin like substance apparently!?

Really!! I have been CRAVING dates like a mad woman. I ate a 2lb package in like no time :blush: But wasnt trying to go into labor, was just hungry.


----------



## youngwife20

Also do u drink the castor oil on an empty stomach or full? Did u drink like a letre of water first baby having it?


----------



## firsttimer1

to whoever asked about RLT and EPO; all info can be found here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## B l i n k

youngwife20 said:


> Also do u drink the castor oil on an empty stomach or full? Did u drink like a letre of water first baby having it?

I'm curious about this also :-k
Will be watching :D


----------



## zizii

youngwife20 said:


> And im gona try my mums tredmil - how fast was she going?

My cousin said enough to make her breathless for a few seconds but she did it once! 

My friend told me she went on her cross trainer for 5 mins that bought her labour on!! 

I think it's the shock factor!!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, gona try going for a nice long walk! Our poor doggy hasn't been on a proper walk for weeks and weeks so we're gona go take her for a nice long one today :) 

...And if it just so happens that it helps with anything... well... that would just be a bonus! :haha:

I don't fancy trying the castor oil thing... just the smell of it makes me want to be sick :/ But if it works for anyone it would still be interesting to know! Also, I sat and did the pressure point in my hand last night for about 2 hours while I watched some films... nothing so far haha. I also tried nipple stimulation out of sheer boredom during the night because I couldn't sleep, and all it did was make my boobs really really sore lol. I did have a moment where I THOUGHT something was happening, but I think it was just Harrison pushing his bum out because it only happened the once lol.

XxX


----------



## mummy katie

hi...

well im going to try the castor oil, egg plant and sex tonight haha, il keep you updated :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Kaede351

Phew! That walk was hard work lol. DH dragged me up a mini bloody mountain! Dont feel like its done anything though lol... Apart from give me cramp in my groin from all the exercise lol. Same again tomorrow!

XxX


----------



## Mira24

i have so much pressure i can barely walk arnd the house, i swear i feel her so low, idk what shes waiting for.


----------



## arj

Ok all you need is 1 large TBSP of castor oil mixed with orange juice or coke or even straight, with or with out food, I took it at 3pm then again at 4pm. I felt like it didnt work at all cos I got no diareah for ages, went to bed and then had diareah around 11pm, back to bed, woke up with one mega contraction and went from there! Just keep your food and fluids up. 

I gave my friend the same dose 10 days over due, we went for a big walk and then she went home, went to bed that night and woke up an hour later with wet leaking out of her undies from semi broken waters, had her baby by the next morning too.

Also another friend of mine advised me not to take the oil, I did, had my baby, and then she went and took some a week early cos she was jealous I had my baby and she didnt, hers took two days to work tho but it did in the end and she had a 2 hour labour! Her pregnancies before and after that she didnt take the oil and went a week over with both. Works for some and not others! 50 50 chance apparently.


It will ONLY work if your body is ready. Otherwise youll just get a good clean out! 

Good luck!


----------



## arj

mummy katie said:


> hi...
> 
> well im going to try the castor oil, egg plant and sex tonight haha, il keep you updated :happydance:
> 
> xxxx

Just thinking, if you take the oil before the sex you may get diareah during it! lol wouldnt that be attractive :D


----------



## B l i n k

arj said:


> mummy katie said:
> 
> 
> hi...
> 
> well im going to try the castor oil, egg plant and sex tonight haha, il keep you updated :happydance:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> *Just thinking, if you take the oil before the sex you may get diareah during it! lol wouldnt that be attractive *Click to expand...

LOL! ergg.

You've made this caster oil sound very appealing haha.
Will have to give it a go. 
x


----------



## youngwife20

To update: i didnt need the castor oil!
Hubby sucked my nipples for an hour and ahalf yesturday and half an hour today and gues wee i am!! In hospital my water broke while he was sucking!! 

Goodluck ladies my tip wud be to do it for aslong as possible without any breaks!


----------



## arj

youngwife20 said:


> To update: i didnt need the castor oil!
> Hubby sucked my nipples for an hour and ahalf yesturday and half an hour today and gues wee i am!! In hospital my water broke while he was sucking!!
> 
> Goodluck ladies my tip wud be to do it for aslong as possible without any breaks!

Oh that's awesome! Gosh when I get to term Im sure my milk will be in (having twins) so there's no chance my DH will be sucking on them lol! Good luck, cant wait to hear how it went!

And good luck to those taking the oil, maybe a little sucky sucky from DH wont go amiss either, youll have to add that to the list along with the pineapple and RLT etc!


----------



## Menelly

I think I'm going to take a walk of our neighborhood, see which signs look most lickable. ;)


----------



## Mummy Bean

zizii said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> And im gona try my mums tredmil - how fast was she going?
> 
> My cousin said enough to make her breathless for a few seconds but she did it once!
> 
> My friend told me she went on her cross trainer for 5 mins that bought her labour on!!
> 
> I think it's the shock factor!!Click to expand...

YOu are going running...omg i would have to seriously strap down the boobs otherwise i could knock my self out! :holly:


----------



## firsttimer1

youngwife20 - OMG!!!!!!! gooooddddd luck :dance:


----------



## Kaede351

Ummm... I have a question! If I was to do the nipple stimulation thing using my manual breast pump, would it bring in my "real" milk? Or is the "real" milk only produced after baby is born? What I mean is, the clear colostrum stuff is supposed to be the ideal first meal for baby, but will it all be gone if I stimulate too much?

I'm not sure if I'm wording this right or if it makes sense >.<

XxX


----------



## Menelly

My understanding is your body makes colostrum until the placenta is delivered, and the delivery of the placenta is what tells your body to start making actual milk.

I may be mistaken, but I've read that somewhere. (I just wish I remembered where!)


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, might give it a go then! Will let me test out my breast pump if nothing else :haha:

XxX


----------



## Menelly

Good luck! let us know if it works. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Well I did each nipple for about 10 mins... It was all I could stand >.< ouch! Didn't get much out lol, maybe juuuust enough to cover the bottom of the pump bottle (I expected more somehow :shrug:). Dont think it's done anything, but then I might not have done it long enough lol. I will do a bit more over the next few days and see if it makes a difference :)

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

KAEDE KEEP US UPDATED HUN! x 

i DTD last night.... off for a walk now and if i find some sign posts.... well, u know the rest :winkwink:


----------



## andersondyson

at 40+5 weeks I was fed up with waiting for my DD to arrive. So I tried the nipple stimulation with breast pump.......I did it hardcore, literally 10 mins every hour (apparantly it need to be regular to mimic the stimulation of the baby) hardly anything came out but it was the actual rhythym of the suction thats supposed to work.......

well, I went into labour at 3.30am the next morning......so either she was ready to come out.......or there is truth behind the tale.........

who knows xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

N.stimulation seems to be coming out on top then!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

link to youngwife20's natural induction (N.Stim) thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ngwifes-natural-induction-got-me-started.html


----------



## Kaede351

Gonna give it another 10 mins per nipple haha. It doesn't make me a bad mummy already that I'm ready for him to come out does it :( Ive been feeling a bit guilty for trying to evict him >.<

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

kaede, not at all. we have to remember that a baby wont come out until ready - and N.stim etc is all natural, we are not putting anything unhealthy or dangerous in our bodies :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

No, suppose thats true :) I'm just really fed up of being uncomfy lol. And I think this nipple stimulation might have something to it, got period like pains started and I've only done the first nipple (never realised they swell so much when you pump them... It looked like a cherry when I pulled the pump off :haha:)

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

Im not brave enough to do it :blush: ... but if it works for you then i may just MAKE myself at some point! :haha: xxx GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, it's not so bad once you get started. Doesn't hurt after the first few minutes :)

XxX


----------



## Menelly

Well, if nothing else you'll have nicely toned boobies for breastfeeding! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I did think that earlier actually XD Was sat ther pumping away and it just crossed my mind that... well, if nothing else my boobies will be ready when Harrison arrives! :haha:

XxX


----------



## beanzz

Me and OH DTD for the first time in about 6 months last night and afterwards I was getting BH so strong I had to actually breathe through them as if I was actually in labour. They were every few mins and eventually died down :sad1: was hoping they would turn into real contractions.

BUT.. I lost what I'm guessing is a bit of my plug?! There was a blob of jelly in my knickers earlier that looked like a slug :sick: hopefully a step in the right direction :dance:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, sounds promising! Hope it's the start of somethign for you :)

Still no effect from the nipple stim... gona keep trying haha.

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

a lady on here has just posted that she had a first labour of under 2hours.... she took RLT so hoping that played a small part! :winkwink:


----------



## Kaede351

Hmm, I'm a bit iffy on trying RLT lol. I don't want ot go out and buy it and then not like it and end up not drinking it... I'm cheap like that you see :haha: I'll stick to the free methods ;P

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

Kaede351 said:


> Hmm, I'm a bit iffy on trying RLT lol. I don't want ot go out and buy it and then not like it and end up not drinking it... I'm cheap like that you see :haha: I'll stick to the free methods ;P
> 
> XxX

TBH because it helps with actual labour u prob need to start it a bit earlier anyway hunni (to build it up in body) :hugs: so yeh - stick to stimulation and sign posts :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I haven't found any sign posts that looked lickable yet! But if I see any and it works I'll let you know ;)

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I started my rlt at 32 wks like suggested but I had the tabs took two 480 mg tabs for a week and maybe 2 days. the first day I upped my dose to 4 tabs at 33+ 3 I went into labor and had to run to the hospital to get it stopped. my contractions were 2 mins apart and lasting 1 minute each before I got to the hospital they had me at 1 cm could have been this way for a while though but meds stopped my contraction and I stopped the rlt up till two days ago and I have regular contractions every night for about 3 hrs gonna try the nipp stim today! have to use my breast pupm DH said no way hes sucking for that long!LOL


----------



## Mrs.Ping

just found this video on youtube about pumping to induce labor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kacu9bt4daI


this is what my breast pump say 
begin by pumping 6-7 times quickly to initiate let down then hold the handel dawn for 2-3 seconds and allow the it to return to it's resting place these 2-3 second cycles replicate your babys natural nursing patter and allow milk to flow into the bottle between strokes. 

I think this only refers to after your milk has come in but the 2-3 second hold sound good to me so that it recreates baby on the nipples for xtra stimulation.
accupressure

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3gYUBhlMIo&feature=channel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a0wDNQeYx8&feature=channel


here are a few more

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS_zkvTMdUM&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDo8cJZW7d0&feature=related


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks Mrs Ping - gonna take a look at that long now! x

EDIT TO ADD: that womens dancing is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

LOL!!! I couldn't dance like that if I tried :rofl: Hey, if it works though! XD 

XxX


----------



## dwl

Sooo going to do some dancing around the living room tomorrow!


----------



## mummy2b2010

I love this thread...with my ds i drank and took RLT tablets from 34 weeks and has a 4 hour labour :) even the midwife said my contracions were very strong and she credits that on the RLT so am taking it again from 32 weeks (altho im gonna start today as my dates im 33 weeks tomorrow) 

I walked loads and loads with my ds too (even thru unbearable spd with crutches) i was 9 days early too...will be doing everything from 37 weeks this time :) xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I am now offiically 40wks today and feel great unfortunatley!

I just ate a whole pineapple and now my lips feel very sore lol.
I'm gonna start rubbing the nips now and try to get things moving along.
I'll update if it works!!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, good luck hun! :D

XxX


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yep gonna put Vanilla Ice and boys II men on my computer and dance like I was 13 again!!LOL


----------



## Mira24

Mrs.Ping said:


> yep gonna put Vanilla Ice and boys II men on my computer and dance like I was 13 again!!LOL

i jst danced my butt off, from shakira, pibull, sean paul to Jlo lol


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ok so i just pumped boot breast for 15 mins each and got about a teaspoon looks like runny honey! Boy oh boy are my nips on fire! gonna put a roast in the oven and do 5 min on each side after 30 mins . no contractions yet but hope they come on soon! Oh I love that song international love DH plays it for me all the time for a while I couldn't remember the name of the song so was calling it the love connection song LOL!!


----------



## blessedmomma

loooooove this thread....

with my first i used acupressure on hands the night before and went into labor the next morning.

nothing worked on my second, until i got my membranes stripped. tried nipple stimulation, black and blue cohash, acupressure, you name it.

third i walked and walked and walked, he was induced at 41+4

fourth we dtd all the time, worked like a charm

fifth was induced at 37 weeks for complications, but was dtd all the time again and by induction day was already 3cm dilated and 80-90% effaced.

will be dtd and bouncing on ball this time for sure! will start acupressure points around 38 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## arj

Has anyone at all tried castor oil? Maybe it's more common in NZ!

Nipple stimulation sure gets the afterpains cracking when you breastfeed after giving birth, so I would say that it would have some connection to the uterus!


----------



## Mira24

arj said:


> Has anyone at all tried castor oil? Maybe it's more common in NZ!
> 
> Nipple stimulation sure gets the afterpains cracking when you breastfeed after giving birth, so I would say that it would have some connection to the uterus!

I have but all it did was cleared me out which i didnt mind as i was feeling constipated(TMI IK) so i actually jst felt gd afterwards even though it didnt send me into labor.


----------



## arj

Oh right. Your body obviously wasnt ready. Try the nip stim and the accupressure and then the oil again in a few days (when the constipation happens again lol)


----------



## ChrissiK

I don't want to rain on anybody's parade, but I think you can take castor oil, stimulate nipples and DTD all day long, if baby isn't ready it won't come, worst case scenario is half-hearted contractions for days that tire you out, stress the baby and wreck you emotionally.
Most first time mum go over 40 weeks, few babies come before 39 - so if you are just 37-38 weeks, take a break from trying to induce labor (maybe one day on, two days off) and give your body a chance to act unprovoked!

I know it's hard to wait when everything is ready and you feel like you are going to burst!

PS Funny how most early deliveries are actually NOT wanted because mom is still working / not prepared. And for us baby stays inside for what seems forever!


----------



## efairie

Omg just seen the ladies dancing, pmsl soooooooooooooo funny going to give that a try even if it only gived dh a good laugh!!!! thanks to the poster


----------



## Blizzard

So what you are all saying, is that when I'm full term (obviously not yet haha) I will be drinking foul substances and insisting that my husband sucks my nipples and has constant sex with me? Funny I don't think he'll mind much :). 

... and I should lick some signposts... got it.


----------



## firsttimer1

ChrissiK said:


> I don't want to rain on anybody's parade, but I think you can take castor oil, stimulate nipples and DTD all day long, if baby isn't ready it won't come, worst case scenario is half-hearted contractions for days that tire you out, stress the baby and wreck you emotionally.
> Most first time mum go over 40 weeks, few babies come before 39 - so if you are just 37-38 weeks, take a break from trying to induce labor (maybe one day on, two days off) and give your body a chance to act unprovoked!
> 
> I know it's hard to wait when everything is ready and you feel like you are going to burst!
> 
> PS Funny how most early deliveries are actually NOT wanted because mom is still working / not prepared. And for us baby stays inside for what seems forever!

Dont worry hun - a few of us have already said ourselves that nothing will work unless baby is ready.

this thread is just a bit of fun and keeps us all occupied x

Im actually not even trying to induce labour (YET lol) but am more intrigued by the natural things you can do to HELP the actual labour process e.g. EPO and RLT. :) esp as i read that women in remote communities use it etc... 

*ARJ - *i dont think i will try castor oil; even past week 40; but only because i THINK im likely to just get diahhorea and that would not add pleasure to my birth expereince :haha:

*BLIZZARD -* yup... thats what we are saying :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.C

This thread is just fab :D 
I know I still have 10+ weeks left but it sure is making some fun reading! I'm sure my DH won't mind the nipple sucking/sex lol!! Never tried RLT before, may have to give it a try soon. I'm looking forward to the 'eat a curry' one. I loves spicy food, I do! X


----------



## JessicaAnne

Any specific sign posts? :haha:

Had to go and be monitored yesterday because bubs movements were reduced, thankfully he was just being a little tinker! Anddd I'm contracting, weakly but something's going on so today I'm going to clean ever so vigorously to see if that helps things along! If nothing by tonight, my OH is going to think his birthday has come early ;) :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Ah we have the same due date Jessica :D

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

jessica :haha: good luck with the cleaning ;) i cleaned the whole house thurs and friday and am now realising i should prob do it again... what a vicious circle this nesting lark is! :rofl: 

as for signposts.... i think those covered in mildew are the way forward. And if it works - we should patent it :winkwink:

regarding LO's movements, its odd because every article i read says 'you may now feel your baby less as they run out of room' - but i feel mine more :wacko: I figure that BECAUSE they are out of room i feel every move they make? :shrug: I guess as usual... pregnancy is different for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I keep saying that! Everytime little man starts wriggling at bedtime I remind him he's meant to be slowing down ready to come out :haha: but noooo, I'm stuck with a baby who likes to be active all night lol. God help me when he's born :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, I think these a the road signs we need to keep an eye out for!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/a2cc4078.jpg

Not sure we have them here in the UK though :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Jaysmummy

Can I add Clary Sage Oil to the mix as don't think anyones mentioned it yet??

I used it in the bath at 40+2 and 40+3 and on the night of 40+3 I rubbed it all over my bump (mixed with almond massage oil, don't use it neat!!!!) woke at 5am with period like pains and Jackson was born at 11:29am!!

I also took RLT and pushing stage was 9mins. Was 5cms when I got to the hospital at 10am, so pretty quick dilation too.

I need to remember to buy my RLT I keep forgetting!! And EPO.

Once I get to 38 weeks (OH breaks up from work) I am trying EVERYTHING!!!!!! Including licking sign posts :haha::haha:

Oh isn't getting down on all fours giving the floor a good scrub also another one? Or do you think a man invented that along with swallow my sperm baby :haha:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for info jaysmummy! Your right clary sage hadnt been mentioned i dont think. As u already said, its best when your already at term and defo mix with almond oil/milk/etc xxx 

my kitchen floor defo needs a clean, so when im ready to start actively trying - i will be down on all fours :haha:

so glad to hear soooo many women mention RLT and its magical properties. i will be guttttedddddd now if my pushing stage of labour is not as great as everyone elses :haha:


----------



## em1021

Iv been trying this stuff! Wish something would work!


----------



## Kaede351

I only clean my bathroom floor on all fours because the mop doesn't get behind the toilet properly XD but I haven't done it for a week or so (I've been lazy lol), so need to do it this week at some point.

XxX


----------



## arj

I took EPO and RLT tablets and the tea from 37 weeks religiously and the pushing stage just was awful and I needed instruments. BUT I will take it again this time cos you never know if I hadn't taken it I may have dialated slower or needed a C sec! 

And I agree that if your body isnt ready then nothing you do will make you go into labour. When I took the oil I was already 3cm dialated from awful contractions the night before, and had a sweep that morning, so it probably just helped me on my way. If you take oil on a non dialated cervix then youll just get the runs!!

I have heard accupressure dialates the cervix, where as nipple stim and oil makes the uterus start contracting. I figure you'd need the 1st one to happen before you do the second ones??

Who knows! Why is pregnancy so long anyway!? Not great for the impatient ones like me! >.<


----------



## JessicaAnne

My plan of action failed, I took a look at the tidying and couldn't be bothered so just done the things that needed doing, and as for pouncing on my OH, well our darling toddler decided she wanted to come in to our bed :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I took EPO and RLT tablets and the tea from 37 weeks religiously and the pushing stage just was awful and I needed instruments. BUT I will take it again this time cos you never know if I hadn't taken it I may have dialated slower or needed a C sec!

Arj - this time start taking RLT at 32 weeks and EPO at 34 weeks; as starting at week37 doesnt give it enough time to build up in your body :hugs: Maybe then you will get some benefits :flower: Here's to hoping!

JessicaAnne - well we DTD twice in a row... but i didnt get so much as a silly BH! 

x


----------



## beanzz

Ive been taking 2x 1000mg EPO a day for almost 2 weeks now, think its safe to put it up to 3 ? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Beanzz, i owuld imagine its safe but obviously do some research :hugs: Im following this schedule so will up to 3 x 1000mg at week 38 (tomorrow):-

32 weeks - 1 RLT
33 weeks - 1 RLT 
34 weeks - 2 RLT & 1 EPO
35 weeks - 2 RLT & 1 EPO
36 weeks - 3 RLT & 1 EPO
37 weeks - 3 RLT & 1 EPO IN AM, 1 EPO IN PM
38 weeks - 3/4 RLT & 1 EPO IN AM, 2 EPO IN PM
39+ weeks - 3/4 RLT & 2 EPO IN AM, 2 EPO IN PM

*im still undecided whether to put an EPO up my do-da ... or just to stick to oral LOL*


----------



## ChrissiK

beanzz said:


> Ive been taking 2x 1000mg EPO a day for almost 2 weeks now, think its safe to put it up to 3 ? :wacko:

Instead of taking more orally, stick one into you vagina over night - much more effective for ripening the cervix!


----------



## Roxie

when i was pregnant with DD as soon as i hit full term i would take a handfull of EPO every day sometimes twice a day :blush: did me no harm , but proberly wasnt a great idea.

gave me lovely shiney hair and my nails felt great lol


----------



## smiler123

I've been eating dates and lots of them as midwife at hospital said I need to 'go more' in order to dilate! Random. Can honestly say dates are rank and don't work even though they are meant to have labour inducing ingredients.... maybe ive not eaten enough :(


----------



## firsttimer1

> I've been eating dates and lots of them as midwife at hospital said I need to 'go more' in order to dilate!

i didnt know 'going more' would make a difference? :shrug: Hope it all works out hun xxx


----------



## smiler123

firsttimer1 said:


> I've been eating dates and lots of them as midwife at hospital said I need to 'go more' in order to dilate!
> 
> i didnt know 'going more' would make a difference? :shrug: Hope it all works out hun xxxClick to expand...

Me either, probably just a theory...


----------



## TheNewMrs

Still no success stories on the licking signposts??? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

defo worth a go!!! :) ive 100% noticed that i have 'toilet movement' (sorry TMI) at least once every day now (usually more) - so there may be something in that xxx makes a nice change to the constipation of first and second tri :rofl:

EDIT TO ADD: TheNewMrs, i need to try harder to seek out sign posts to test! :rofl:


----------



## ChrissiK

smiler123 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eating dates and lots of them as midwife at hospital said I need to 'go more' in order to dilate!
> 
> i didnt know 'going more' would make a difference? :shrug: Hope it all works out hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Me either, probably just a theory...Click to expand...

Sometimes strong intestinal movement can kick start the uterus (and vice versa since the body often empties bowels in preparation for labour!)


----------



## firsttimer1

i guess those of us who are ''going'' more than are sloowwwly preparing for labour? x at least thats something lol. Ive no intention of helping it along tho :rofl:


----------



## missvikki

Well I've been drinking pinapple juice till I feel sick :( 
I've spent hours bouncing on my ball, I've even DTD a few times to see if that works. 
I've had some spicy food and I was sat playing with my own nipples last night!!!!

So far nothing has worked :( 
I suppose I'm not overdue yet so I can't really complain haha 

I must say I am going to the toilet at least once a day (sorry tmi) 
so it is doing some good I suppose LOL 

x


----------



## arj

Ok so Ive just been reading my diary from last time, at just over 39 weeks I was getting mucusy looking chunks and discharge, dodgey bowels, BH, aching vajayjay and aching back, and periody like pains the two nights before labour. (I was 3cm at the time of my sweep at 39+5 and went into labour that night after castor oil). 

I will be taking RLT from about 30 weeks, I was taking the capsules and drinking the tea, plus the EPO earlier too because of twins coming early. But will it even matter if I get a C section? I think Ill take it anyway so I dont feel left out lol :D

Last time I put EPO up, and orally, and rubbed it on my tummy!


----------



## YoungMummi

Il be 32 weeks this Friday ladies and this thread is the first Iv heard of RLT and EPO and their brilliant lookin qualities :O :) So think Il give them a shot!! When should I start taking them? Whats better to take, tablet forms of each (if there is even tablet forms of each) or what other ways can both be taken, and where can I buy them both from? And what quantity doses do I take ? :L Sorry Im completely clueless  First baby! :D xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Youngmummi - have a read of this:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

this is the schedule i did for RLT (teabags) and EPO (capsules):-

week 32 & 33 - 1 cup of RLT 
week 34 & 35 - 2 cups of RLT and one capsule EPO (pm)
week 36 & 37 - 3 cups of RLT and two capsules EPO (am/pm)
week 38+ - 4 cups of RLT and three capsules of EPO**

**three capsules of EPO at week 38+ can be taken all oral - or one can be inserted ''down below''... i think i will take 1 x oral AM; 1 x oral PM and 1 x ''down below'' PM

*THESE ARE THE ONES I BOUGHT:*

*RLT:*
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clipper-Or...2H4Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330509956&sr=8-2
(also available at Holland&Barratts and Tescos) 

*EPO:*
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=898&prodid=170&sid=0


----------



## Mrs.Ping

there are tablets of the raspberry leaf you can take i take them because even though the tea is delicious it gives unbearable acid reflux. I took 2 480 mg tabs from 32 weeks then you up it a tab every week till you get to 6 and then stay there till baby is born! I had to stop for a few week because I went in to preterm labor at 33 week so now i am behind and only taking 4 a day at 38 week hope the little bit helps!


----------



## gigglebox

well i swore i wasn't going to try and induce labor, but since finding out our little (not so much) guy is roughly 8lbs3oz at 36 weeks, you better believe i'm going to try and induce!

so, here i am, bumping this post :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

did another 30 minutes of breast pumping only got around 6 contraction so hopefully next time I will get somewhere!


----------



## pooch

i tried out my pump a couple of days ago but when a drop of collostrum (sp?) came out i stopped; i don't want to waste it. went in for my exam today and am not dilated at ALL! i have another scan on tues so i can see how much the baby has grown.
i'm getting rasp leaf tea TOMORROW and i've been sitting on my exercise ball all day.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

i was worried about the same thing wasting the colostrum but another lady said she can't remember who that colostrum will be produced until the placenta has been delivered. I guess this is why it takes a few days for your milk to come in. both times I did it I barley got a teaspoon in the bottom of the bottle and that was from both breasts combined!


----------



## Kaede351

MY LITTLE BOY ARRIVED!!!!! I know you've all probably seen my "this is it" thread, as I think the majority of you have said congratulations lol (thank you!!!! :D). I'm not sure whether it was the nipple stimulation, the massive long hike up a mini mountain DH took me on a few days before or all the signpost licking that did it though... I reckon it was the eggplant!!! All I had to do was buy it and put it in the fridge and it worked like a charm ;) Didn't even have to eat it! :rofl:

I'll keep stalking this thread to see people's outcomes!!! Good luck ladies!

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

well im totally buying an eggplant, putting it in my fridge and NOT eating it then!!!! :rofl:

CONGRATS again Kaede!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

For £1 it was totallly worth it! lol. And thank you!!! :D I am totally in love :cloud9: haha

XxX


----------



## arj

gigglebox said:


> well i swore i wasn't going to try and induce labor, but since finding out our little (not so much) guy is roughly 8lbs3oz at 36 weeks, you better believe i'm going to try and induce!
> 
> so, here i am, bumping this post :flower:

Wow! My friend had a scan at 38+4 and they said bub was 8 1/2 lb, she had him at 39+6 at TEN pound!! But had an easy birth.

P.S If it were me at 38 weeks I would be guzzling the castor oil while rubbing my nipples bouncing on a ball if I were having just the one baby, since my last two were nearly 10lb!


----------



## gigglebox

I think I just found my ticket into naturally being induced! 

there is an office next door that is being constructed. After chit chatting with the head of construction, it turns out that 20 years ago, he was on the elevator with a pregnant woman when her waters broke. 10 years later, his wife's friend was pregnant; after giving her a hug, her waters broke. here we are, 10 years after that, and I think he's due to induce again! 

I'm on time constraints though because I am going to have to get him to give me a lucky hug next week when I'm term...but I think the project may be done by then O_O

I'm gong to have to track him down :haha:

On a side note, do you think licking a "stop" sign would work?


----------



## arj

No! Lick a GO sign! Or maybe a 'slippery when wet' sign?? Or a 'give way'?? 

Good luck with the lucky hug! Maybe he hugs REAAALLLy tight and squeezes the baby out?!


----------



## pooch

anyone else get tired from drinking rasp leaf tea?


----------



## gigglebox

tired from drinking it? that seems odd...but i wouldn't know as i've been taking it in capsule form (i can't STAND tea)


----------



## firsttimer1

Im tired OF drinking RLT lol. but i am having 4 cups a day LOL xxx ive started putting drops of clary sage in my bath and that defo makes me tired xxx


----------



## beanzz

I'm sick of EPO tablets if I'm honest. They're huge and I always worry about them getting stuck. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

are you putting them up your do-da? i was only taking them oral and then thought i would try ''down below'' this week... managed it for two days and then got fed up of it all coming back out!! :rofl:


----------



## weffi82

I drank rlt with 1st an i swear that is the reason i didnt tear when pushing out my 9lb princess. Been taking epo an rlt since 32ish week this time. Ive seen that clary sage can help progress labour and also its a great excuse to get a massage from hubby.


----------



## HayleyZahra

KEEP UP WITH THE RLT!

I was drinking 2 bags per cup, 4-6 times a day, for the last 6-8 weeks!

With my first labour i never knew about this drink and labour was 7 hours plus 50 mins pushing!

This labour was 1 hour 50 mins and 5 mins pushing!

I deff recommend RLT!

xxxx


----------



## larudy13

WELL I am going to try this today: Its a recipe that a restaurant in GA SWEARS that if you eat it will make you go into labor within 48 hours. Going to pray this works, if not then at least I get a good meal out of it LOL

Ingredients

3 medium sized eggplants
1 cup flour
6 eggs, beaten
4 cups fine Italian bread crumbs, seasoned
Olive oil for sauteing
8 cups of marinara sauce (recipe below)
1/2 cup grated Romano cheese
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 1/2 pounds of mozzarella cheese, shredded
2 cups of ricotta cheese
Directions

1. After you wash the eggplant, slice them into 1/4-inch thick slices. You may choose to peel the eggplant before you slice it. However, you may want to leave the skin on since it contains a lot of vitamins.

2. Place the eggplant slices on a layer of paper towels and sprinkle with a little salt, then cover with another layer of paper towels and hold it down with something heavy to drain the excess moisture. Let them sit for about an hour.

3. Working with one slice of eggplant at a time, dust with flour, dip in beaten eggs, then coat well with breadcrumbs.

4. Saute in preheated olive oil on both sides until golden brown.

5. In baking dish, alternate layers of marinara sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta, parmesan and Romano cheeses, until you fill the baking dish, about 1/8 inch from the top. Cover with shredded mozzarella cheese, and bake for 25 minutes in a 375 degree oven. Let sit for 10 minutes before serving.


Scalini's Marinara Sauce

Ingredients

2 Tablespoons of chopped garlic
3 Tablespoons of olive oil
8 cups chopped tomatoes (fresh or canned)
1 cup onions, chopped
1/2 cup of fresh chopped parsley
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper
1/8 cup of fresh chopped sweet basil
Pinch of thyme
Pinch of rosemary
One teaspoon salt
One teaspoon black pepper

Directions

1. Lightly saute the onions in olive oil in large pot for a few minutes.

2. Add garlic and saute another minute.

3. Add tomatoes and bring sauce to a boil, then turn heat low.

4. Add remaining ingredients, stir, cover and let simmer for one hour, stirring occasionally.


----------



## pooch

That recipe sounds amazing, i wish i had the energy to make it!! Make a double batch and send some over to me!
Today dh and i walked the mall which madr me a little crampy and belly hard. Cramps are gone but belly is still hard so im in the bath now seeing if it will help. It seems less hard but completly numb.


----------



## youngmommy2

Oh man that eggplant recipe looks good.. I'm way too lazy to make it.. so I'm gonna go get a massage pedicure in an hour and see if that helps get things started


----------



## Menelly

Megan, my friend went to Macaroni Grill and got their Eggplant Parmesian and went into labor 12 hours later. Maybe there's a good restaurant near you that has a similar recipe that you can treat yourself to post pedicure?


----------



## larudy13

well I ate the eggplant parmigiana and (sorry TMI) got the shits ! thats all thats happened so far I ate it like an hour ago LOL maybe hopefully something else will happen.


----------



## larudy13

larudy13 said:


> well I ate the eggplant parmigiana and (sorry TMI) got the shits ! thats all thats happened so far I ate it like an hour ago LOL maybe hopefully something else will happen.

updating, been having mild contractions nothing major, they are usually random but since eating the parmigiana been having like constant cramp type feeling, and feels like lots of pressure downward, hopefully this progresses into something. Never thought I would want or look forward to pain in my life :haha:


----------



## Menelly

Ooh, good luck Larudy! I hope it works for you! Sounds like it might be starting!


----------



## pooch

larudy13 said:


> larudy13 said:
> 
> 
> well I ate the eggplant parmigiana and (sorry TMI) got the shits ! thats all thats happened so far I ate it like an hour ago LOL maybe hopefully something else will happen.
> 
> updating, been having mild contractions nothing major, they are usually random but since eating the parmigiana been having like constant cramp type feeling, and feels like lots of pressure downward, hopefully this progresses into something. Never thought I would want or look forward to pain in my life :haha:Click to expand...

Ok im trying it. Keep us updated!!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

larudy13 said:


> larudy13 said:
> 
> 
> well I ate the eggplant parmigiana and (sorry TMI) got the shits ! thats all thats happened so far I ate it like an hour ago LOL maybe hopefully something else will happen.
> 
> updating, been having mild contractions nothing major, they are usually random but since eating the parmigiana been having like constant cramp type feeling, and feels like lots of pressure downward, hopefully this progresses into something. Never thought I would want or look forward to pain in my life :haha:Click to expand...

Hopefully this is it for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

larudy - kp us updated :happydance:


----------



## weffi82

larudy13 said:


> WELL I am going to try this today: Its a recipe that a restaurant in GA SWEARS that if you eat it will make you go into labor within 48 hours. Going to pray this works, if not then at least I get a good meal out of it LOL
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3 medium sized eggplants
> 1 cup flour
> 6 eggs, beaten
> 4 cups fine Italian bread crumbs, seasoned
> Olive oil for sauteing
> 8 cups of marinara sauce (recipe below)
> 1/2 cup grated Romano cheese
> 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 1 1/2 pounds of mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 2 cups of ricotta cheese
> Directions
> 
> 1. After you wash the eggplant, slice them into 1/4-inch thick slices. You may choose to peel the eggplant before you slice it. However, you may want to leave the skin on since it contains a lot of vitamins.
> 
> 2. Place the eggplant slices on a layer of paper towels and sprinkle with a little salt, then cover with another layer of paper towels and hold it down with something heavy to drain the excess moisture. Let them sit for about an hour.
> 
> 3. Working with one slice of eggplant at a time, dust with flour, dip in beaten eggs, then coat well with breadcrumbs.
> 
> 4. Saute in preheated olive oil on both sides until golden brown.
> 
> 5. In baking dish, alternate layers of marinara sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta, parmesan and Romano cheeses, until you fill the baking dish, about 1/8 inch from the top. Cover with shredded mozzarella cheese, and bake for 25 minutes in a 375 degree oven. Let sit for 10 minutes before serving.
> 
> 
> Scalini's Marinara Sauce
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 Tablespoons of chopped garlic
> 3 Tablespoons of olive oil
> 8 cups chopped tomatoes (fresh or canned)
> 1 cup onions, chopped
> 1/2 cup of fresh chopped parsley
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper
> 1/8 cup of fresh chopped sweet basil
> Pinch of thyme
> Pinch of rosemary
> One teaspoon salt
> One teaspoon black pepper
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Lightly saute the onions in olive oil in large pot for a few minutes.
> 
> 2. Add garlic and saute another minute.
> 
> 3. Add tomatoes and bring sauce to a boil, then turn heat low.
> 
> 4. Add remaining ingredients, stir, cover and let simmer for one hour, stirring occasionally.

Can anyone put this into uk measurements? Also, what is eggplant?!?


----------



## Jaysmummy

weffi82 said:


> larudy13 said:
> 
> 
> WELL I am going to try this today: Its a recipe that a restaurant in GA SWEARS that if you eat it will make you go into labor within 48 hours. Going to pray this works, if not then at least I get a good meal out of it LOL
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3 medium sized eggplants
> 1 cup flour
> 6 eggs, beaten
> 4 cups fine Italian bread crumbs, seasoned
> Olive oil for sauteing
> 8 cups of marinara sauce (recipe below)
> 1/2 cup grated Romano cheese
> 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 1 1/2 pounds of mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 2 cups of ricotta cheese
> Directions
> 
> 1. After you wash the eggplant, slice them into 1/4-inch thick slices. You may choose to peel the eggplant before you slice it. However, you may want to leave the skin on since it contains a lot of vitamins.
> 
> 2. Place the eggplant slices on a layer of paper towels and sprinkle with a little salt, then cover with another layer of paper towels and hold it down with something heavy to drain the excess moisture. Let them sit for about an hour.
> 
> 3. Working with one slice of eggplant at a time, dust with flour, dip in beaten eggs, then coat well with breadcrumbs.
> 
> 4. Saute in preheated olive oil on both sides until golden brown.
> 
> 5. In baking dish, alternate layers of marinara sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta, parmesan and Romano cheeses, until you fill the baking dish, about 1/8 inch from the top. Cover with shredded mozzarella cheese, and bake for 25 minutes in a 375 degree oven. Let sit for 10 minutes before serving.
> 
> 
> Scalini's Marinara Sauce
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 Tablespoons of chopped garlic
> 3 Tablespoons of olive oil
> 8 cups chopped tomatoes (fresh or canned)
> 1 cup onions, chopped
> 1/2 cup of fresh chopped parsley
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper
> 1/8 cup of fresh chopped sweet basil
> Pinch of thyme
> Pinch of rosemary
> One teaspoon salt
> One teaspoon black pepper
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Lightly saute the onions in olive oil in large pot for a few minutes.
> 
> 2. Add garlic and saute another minute.
> 
> 3. Add tomatoes and bring sauce to a boil, then turn heat low.
> 
> 4. Add remaining ingredients, stir, cover and let simmer for one hour, stirring occasionally.
> 
> Can anyone put this into uk measurements? Also, what is eggplant?!?Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the measurements are the same over here?? An eggplant is what we call an Aubergine :thumbup:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

here is a cup = tablespoon conversion table if that helps :) i work in spoons lol x

https://www.asknumbers.com/CupToTablespoon.aspx


----------



## weffi82

But what size cup?!? :-/


----------



## firsttimer1

weffi if you use my conversion chart then it doesnt matter what size cup; just convert into tablespoons.

so 1 cup = 16 tablespoons 

xxx

if you have electronic weighing scales you can probably chose the ''cup'' option.... x 

a cup is an accurate measurement rather than just any old cup if you get me :hugs:


----------



## larudy13

another quick little update :)

So As you know I ate the eggplant yesterday. All day yesterday I was experiencing very mild cramps/contractions. So I decided to DTD with OH around midnight. Well Since about 3am I have been having a bad back ache, and strong contractions about every 40 minutes. Hopefully they stick and come closer together, and hopefully later or early tomarrow I will write my "this is it" thread :happydance:
Yay for eggplant parmigiana and sex!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok..... so making this tomorrow..... ! Kp us updated and good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

I never got chance to use my Aubergine!!! It's still say in the fridge looking interesting and brightening the place up haha

XxX


----------



## larudy13

was resting all day, just got up had some blood in my underwears, bloody show? wasn't mucousy sorry if TMI.
Wonder whether it was the eggplant or the sex?!?~


----------



## wouldluvabub

I've been following this thread silently but it's so interesting I thought I'd join in! Do you think the egg plant recipe has to be exactly that recipe? I only ask as I'm celiac and can't eat bread crumbs! I'm sure I'd be able to find a different option but if the recipe needs to be exact then no point really!!!


----------



## larudy13

Hmmm.. not sure but I think maybe you can skip the breading process and just fry or bake the eggplant? I think really it has to do with the herbs and spices not so much the breading. Maybe you can find a type of breading that is gluten free?


----------



## firsttimer1

larudy - mmmmmmm keep an eye on it then hunni :hugs:

wudluv - i dont reckon that the bread crumbs are the key ingrediant... so i would say make it with a substitute product but keep all quantities the same etc....x

i think we all KNOW that (deep down) none of this stuff is going to work alone... but its sooooo much fun trying :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

One cup = 8 ounces about the size of a tea cup
8 ounces = .45 pints so about a half a pint
or 8 ounces = .24 liters so about 1/4 of a liter
hope this helps


----------



## wouldluvabub

I might give the eggplant thing a go.. Don't know yet! I'd love something to happen soon. I'm preparing myself to go over though. Either that or go this week as hubby has big week at work an we could really use the money but if I have bubs obviously he won't be working lol! Sods law!!


----------



## firsttimer1

well i was going to cook this tonight - but ive now got a full on head cold and sore throat... so its the LAST thing i feel like doing :cry:

maybe tomorrow.

any update larudy? xxxx


----------



## beanzz

That recipe looks like something I wouldn't be able to eat. I'm very fussy. Im pretty sure I'll reach 42 weeks though as its my birthday at the end of this month and my baby boy will deffo want to steal it :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

its my birthday on friday........ lol x


----------



## Zemlianika

My birthday is also at the end of March. 03.31 to be exact!


----------



## firsttimer1

wow lots of birthdays!

also just seen that Larudy13 has just done a ''this is it'' thread :happydance:


----------



## ClairHawkins

:wohoo:lol This is a great thread! I think Clarey Sage def worked for me with my last baby no 6, all 1 and 3 started naturally 4 and 5 were in duced and no2 was castor oil lol will really have to try the signpost thing pmsl. Good luck Ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG larudy13 is in labor!!!

holy shit, i'm getting some eggplant stat.


----------



## ChrissiK

Well, she was 5 days overdue.. It was bound to happen, eggplant or not!


----------



## weffi82

ChrissiK said:


> Well, she was 5 days overdue.. It was bound to happen, eggplant or not!

Dint realise she wa overdue, guess its just another old wives tale! Gutted.


----------



## firsttimer1

its allllllll old wives tales..... but who cares!!!!! its fun :winkwink: besides, i think the recipe sounds quite yummy anyway... if VERY cheesy!!! :)


----------



## weffi82

firsttimer1 said:


> its allllllll old wives tales..... but who cares!!!!! its fun :winkwink: besides, i think the recipe sounds quite yummy anyway... if VERY cheesy!!! :)

It does sound yummy but also sounds like a lot of hard work, i love cookin but just now its all too much, just gettin out of bed is hard work. Wish there really was a proven method!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok so I had my eggplant thing for dinner tonight.. Have just woken up for a loo stop at 1am here and lost my plug. Few cramps going on.. Not sure of this means it's going to happen or not but thought I'd let u ladies know!! Pretty crazy really!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Oh did you do the recipe or just order out! i would love to try it but I don't like eggplant! our due dates are the same!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Cooked the recipe but altered slightly as I'm gluten free. I really think I'm in labor ladies.. I've also now had what I believe to be my waters break and getting contractions.. Irregular but def there!


----------



## firsttimer1

:happydance: i can see an aubergine/eggplant shortage in shops........ :rofl:


----------



## YoungMummi

Okay ladies, excuse me but Im completely frickin clueless :L:L Do I add milk to the raspberry leaf tea :/ Like I would do to my normal cuppa (i.e. tea bag, fill near the top with water, n wee bit of milk) ??? Standing cuppa and milk carton in tow here so leme know asap please lol. Oh and do I take the tea bag out after givin it a stir n squeeze or keep it floatin about in there to get all the "goodness" out :D lol xxx


----------



## weffi82

No milk just water!!


----------



## CJane

The eggplant dish worked for me with baby number 1.:thumbup: Had it at 8pm and went into labour at 5am the next morning.

I am waaay to lazy to cook, so went to the local Zizzi restaurant who do their own version of it :haha: Will be going there at 40 weeks again this time round.


----------



## YoungMummi

Oh yuck - the cuppa did NOT hit the spot :S blurghh!! Turns out im not a fan of rasp leaf tea, and either is bubz who is goin nuts :L xxx


----------



## weffi82

Is there anywhere in uk i could get this eggplant thing in a pre made cos surely its worth a shot but really not up to cooking it?!?


----------



## YoungMummi

Is thre anywhere near you does turkish cuisine? Not 100% but I know when I go over on hols they tend to make a lot of dishes with aubergine/eggplant xx


----------



## weffi82

Dunno, can look into it! What will the dish be called?!?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I put milk 2 sugars and a tablespoon of honey in my rlt and i leave the bag in it to get all the goodness. very yummy!!

I will have to wait till thursday Dh get paid on that day!! did you also make the sauce or did you cheat and use canned? seems like alot of work for something I dont like. so I only want to make on portion because DH wont eat it!


----------



## rejessa

just cooked the eggplant parmigiana and about to eat it! i will let yall know if i get any results!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

oH good luck!!

Dh said he would cook it for me!! But also said he wont eat it!


----------



## MrsQ

CJane said:


> The eggplant dish worked for me with baby number 1.:thumbup: Had it at 8pm and went into labour at 5am the next morning.
> 
> I am waaay to lazy to cook, so went to the local Zizzi restaurant who do their own version of it :haha: Will be going there at 40 weeks again this time round.

Ohhhhhhh I love zizzis which dish is it called??.


----------



## firsttimer1

just to confirm.... wudlluvabub is 100% in labour.... in fact she may even be holding her LO now..... how crazy is that?!!!!

*rejessa - *defo update us... im having it tonight :)


----------



## PhoenixN

OK, so that's at least 3 who have gone into labour after eating eggplant/aubergine. I'm ready to give this a go, but far to lazy to cook for myself and my chef (DH) is working on shifts at the moment. 

Waitrose do this ready meal though:

https://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-156221-Waitrose+Rigatoni+%26+aubergine

Looks like I'm off to the shop!


----------



## firsttimer1

Pheonix, Zizzzi's also sell a version of this labour inducing recipe - if you feel like going out for food at any point.... its called 

Aubergine Involtini - Aubergine baked with mozzarella, pesto and tomato pomodoro, topped with Grana Padano

:hugs:


----------



## PhoenixN

I'd have to wait for DH to be off shift to take me to Zizzi's and that's not until next week :(


----------



## MrsQ

firsttimer1 said:


> Pheonix, Zizzzi's also sell a version of this labour inducing recipe - if you feel like going out for food at any point.... its called
> 
> Aubergine Involtini - Aubergine baked with mozzarella, pesto and tomato pomodoro, topped with Grana Padano
> 
> :hugs:

Ok so will be going zizzis in a few weeks! Can people update if this works please???


----------



## firsttimer1

i will update tomo as having the homemade version tonight :)

I love putting this much faith in an aubergine and some herbs.... makes me feel kooky :rofl:


----------



## mummy2b2010

Ooohhh a perfect reason for hubby to take me for a meal to zizzis...now just need to find my local zizzis lol Xxx


----------



## beanzz

Omg im dying to try this aubergine thing now!!! scared of what it'll taste like though i hate most fruits and veg :sick: im like a child with what i eat :haha:

is there any way to describe the taste of an aubergine ? :shy:


----------



## ChrissiK

Just found this online...

Eggplant parmesan was also in vogue for a time as a suspected labor inducer. While this dish may have been seen as contributing to labor, the seasonings in the dish were the most likely culprits. Both basil and oregano are herbs contraindicated in pregnancy due to their potential ability to stimulate uterine contractions.

So any tomato sauce heaped with basil and oregano might work, too!?


----------



## firsttimer1

Chrissik - yup i read that its the herbs which are the important thing to too. Infact i know for a fact that my aunts in ireland all chewed fresh oregano at the end of their pregnancies LOL :rofl:

so i would say the key is the sauce :shrug: If anything. LOL.

beanzz - so maybe you could leave out the actual aubergine/eggplant :rofl: although i reckon if your gonna try it, its worth doing it to the letter :shrug:

at least we all have aubergines for tonight... and a full moon to try tomo :rofl:

the fun just keeps on coming :winkwink:


----------



## PhoenixN

Well I've had my Waitrose ready meal and am now sitting here waiting for labour! Lol. If nothing else it was really yummy. Maybe I should be chewing some oregano too. :haha:


----------



## Jaysmummy

Can someone explain the Full Moon thing to me please? I'm due on the day (or night whatever) of the next one April 6th...........But what does it actually mean???

Should I be howling at the moon or something?????? :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## Emz197

The other evening i had cajun chicken for tea, then some pineapple for pudding. Still waiting for labour lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

jaysmummy - im not too sure on the full moon thing myself :shrug:

but found this link:
https://ezinearticles.com/?The-Moons-Effect-on-Natural-Childbirth&id=70253


----------



## firsttimer1

update on wudluvabub:

she had her gorgeous little boy today (7th march) - so happy for her :)

aubergines here i come! :haha:


----------



## Jaysmummy

I am sooooo getting on this Eggplant thing in a couple of weeks :thumbup:

Never tried it before tho, I do hope its not foul, I'm not a big veggie fan :nope:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

its ok... not massively tasty if you ask me.... but not gross. It doesnt really taste like anything else to which i can compare x 

I find it kinda bland so if you dont like veg then thats prob a good thing!!! :)


----------



## rejessa

welp. i ate the eggplant parmigiana last night around 8, and its 11 the next morning, and i have had absolutely no signs of labor. 
we will see. 
i guess i should give the recipe 48 hours like they said.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Oh wish i had the money for it right now!! 3 ladies and counting !! lets see how many we can get!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Just another idea for the aubergine...is cut aubergine in half scope out some of the insides and use this to make a chilli - once cooked stuff the chilli in to the casing of the aubergine add cheese (coz well cheese should be with everything!) wrap in foil and put in oven for 30-45 min....add more cheese and serve with rice....very yummy!!

Any one know where i can get the clary sage from...i looked in holland and barret but it was like £15!


----------



## Jaysmummy

Mummy Bean said:


> Just another idea for the aubergine...is cut aubergine in half scope out some of the insides and use this to make a chilli - once cooked stuff the chilli in to the casing of the aubergine add cheese (coz well cheese should be with everything!) wrap in foil and put in oven for 30-45 min....add more cheese and serve with rice....very yummy!!
> 
> Any one know where i can get the clary sage from...i looked in holland and barret but it was like £15!

I got it from Holland and Barratt last time, about £8, must be a smaller bottle, not sure where else you'd get it from

Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mummy Bean i used amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clary-Sage...0YZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331159055&sr=8-1


----------



## rejessa

still nothing. hopefully tomorrow with the full moon something will happen


----------



## hakunamatata

great thread :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

hakunamatata said:


> great thread :thumbup:

love your name! lion king is one of my favorites!:thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

Woke up at 5am with really bad period pain and lower backache and thought it could be the very beginning of something.... Even if it meant I was still a few days/week away that would of still been exciting but after loads of googling I discovered it was more likely to be a growth spurt :( I don't need to be any bigger!! I already look like someone stuck a baseball under my top! Xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Well i made and ate the aubergine dish last night and no movement yet :cry:....says give it up to 48 hours so i may have leftovers today and see what happens.

Ft hasnt been on this morning to report back....oooh you never know:winkwink:

Someone asked what it tasted like...it was quite yummy....loads of tomato herb sauce and cheeses...the aubergines have no overpowering taste or texture to be fair.


----------



## firsttimer1

nope im still here :nope: ate it last night at 9:30pm and no effect yet (unless its caused (tmi) my excess discharge today - but i doubt that).

the meal was actually pretty fun to do though as did it with DH and there is loaddssssss of it - so having some for lunch. That recipe would literally feed 5000 people!!!

Im glad i did it as it kept me busy :)

so if im not in labour by tomorrow i can dispel as a rumour (for me at least):

Aubergine 
Clary sage
full moon
DTD

:rofl:


----------



## Passionfruitz

hakunamatata said:


> great thread :thumbup:



great thread indeed :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

well for me the aubergine dish, DTD, the full moon and clary sage have all done NOTHING lol :rofl:

not long till due date then will see if DTD etc has a different effect then :haha: but i doubt it! Oh well...... it was fun trying it all :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I read that a nice glass of wine could work. the relaxing effects of the alcohol can start labor!


----------



## Mummy Bean

well my OH is over the moon as we had more sex in the past few days then we have had in the past 9 months...but still the same old flimsly contrations...that arnt going anywhere!


----------



## firsttimer1

a small glass of red next then :rofl:

sex has never even given me so much as a braxton hick :shrug: maybe its because weve continued to DTD throughout..... :shrug:


----------



## beanzz

firsttimer1 said:


> well for me the aubergine dish, DTD, the full moon and clary sage have all done NOTHING lol :rofl:
> 
> not long till due date then will see if DTD etc has a different effect then :haha: but i doubt it! Oh well...... it was fun trying it all :winkwink:

I've had loads of people tell me nothing will work before due date and i was desperate to prove them wrong :sad1: looks like they were all right.... Fingers crossed something can get things going after due date!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Beanzz - i hope so! i have to say though, making the aibergine and looking forward to the full moon kept me busy... so it defo made time go faster... for that alone, i recommend it!!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy Bean

IS it full moon tonight?


----------



## firsttimer1

it was full moon last night...... or at least, i think it was :rofl:

yup last night:
https://www.metta.org.uk/yoga/moon_phase.asp


----------



## Mummy Bean

well me DTD last night...so shall wait and see!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Ladies, clary sage oil what is it supposed to do? I got some today, I'm not sure about it after reading so many different things :wacko: 
The woman in the shop (it's a local health and herbal shop) asked if its for my bump, I said yes and she didn't give me any warnings or tell me to unsafe so I don't know if I should take that as it is safe :wacko: damn google!


----------



## weffi82

JessicaAnne said:


> Ladies, clary sage oil what is it supposed to do? I got some today, I'm not sure about it after reading so many different things :wacko:
> The woman in the shop (it's a local health and herbal shop) asked if its for my bump, I said yes and she didn't give me any warnings or tell me to unsafe so I don't know if I should take that as it is safe :wacko: damn google!

Can put 5/6 drops in ur bath or mix 5/6 drops with 10ml rapesead oil and massage ur tummy! Ive been usin for a week and still no signs of baby comin.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Can u put clary sage straight in the bath...as a few ppl said u have to mix it with other stuf??


----------



## weffi82

Mummy Bean said:


> Can u put clary sage straight in the bath...as a few ppl said u have to mix it with other stuf??

Dont need base oil when its diluted in water just put the clary sage in bath but only use 5 drops cos it can irritate ur skin! If irritation occurs rub in a base oil directly and quickly to the area.


----------



## beanzz

What's the clary sage meant to do :wacko: how does water on the outside induce labour?


----------



## JessicaAnne

From what I gathered it relaxes your muscles and is supposed to help you contract, I could be wrong as thats just what I've read on google! 

I gave it ago and nothing yet, except a baby that keeps pressing on nerves :haha:


----------



## Jaysmummy

I used clary sage last time from a couple of days before dd, put a few drops in the bath but also put bubble bath in as I can't have a bath with no bubbles :haha:

By 40+3 I'd had enough so mixed it with some almond oil and plastered my bump in it, went into labour the next morning :thumbup:

Its not the water that induces labour, its the smell of the oil.......apparantly. Same as lavender is supposed to relax you etc

Xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

I can't rub it on my bump yet, I forgot to get something to mix it with. Silly baby brain!


----------



## firsttimer1

clary is great with a bit of milk when in bath.... the milk ensures the oil doesnt just sit on the top of the water ;)


----------



## JessicaAnne

firsttimer1 said:


> clary is great with a bit of milk when in bath.... the milk ensures the oil doesnt just sit on the top of the water ;)

I mixed it with milk, didn't want anyone to think I was weird though :rofl:


----------



## Jaysmummy

JessicaAnne said:


> I can't rub it on my bump yet, I forgot to get something to mix it with. Silly baby brain!

I've been buying RLT every day since week 32 and guess what........I still don't have any!!! Baby brain has a lot to answer for.

Do you not have any baby oil or anything?

Xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Jaysmummy said:


> JessicaAnne said:
> 
> 
> I can't rub it on my bump yet, I forgot to get something to mix it with. Silly baby brain!
> 
> I've been buying RLT every day since week 32 and guess what........I still don't have any!!! Baby brain has a lot to answer for.
> 
> Do you not have any baby oil or anything?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Grr don't you just hate it when your 100% sure you have something... and you don't :brat:

It took a lot of thought and energy to get up as well!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

you can use canola or vegatable oil if you want to rub it into your bump!


----------



## The Alchemist

I love this thread!!! I've been eyeballing it but have never came inside here until someone else suggested it because I was looking for some ideas to naturally induce labor or help it somehow.

*(TMI):* So since oxytocin is what gets the uterus contracting/tightening, hence the nipple stimulation and sex, will masturbation work as well? :blush:

I'd have sex but it's tooooo uncomfortable for me. So....hoping someone tells me a 'yes' so I can have a go all by my lonely self LOL :haha:


----------



## Menelly

LOL, yes masturbating can give you the oxytocin and uterine contractions too... the only downside to masturbating instead of sex is you don't get the fun prostaglandins from the semen too. But shove an Evening Primrose Oil up your yoohoo and get it on with your battery operated boyfriend, and that should be pretty darn close. LOL


----------



## The Alchemist

LOL...thanks Menelly!


----------



## ChrissiK

I second Menelly - masturbation + EPO will give you similar effect, but the concentration of prostaglandins in semen is really the highest naturally "available". I'm afraid sex at this point is only a means to an end for me (poor DH!). I am planning on making him provide some tomorrow! LOL
I personally had good luck with stimulating a bowel movement to start labor. (I ate water-soaked prunes, since I was a bit scared of the castor oil).
Maybe next week I'll try that.


----------



## beanzz

^ my mum suggested taking laxatives to me to aggravate my insides and kick start things. At this point I'm so desperate not to go too far overdue I don't care that this could lead to a messy labour :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

I may try water soaked prunes then AFTER 40 weeks. 

I actually dont mind going a little overdue but not too far as my pelvis plays up and often leaves me house bound :( bit depressing really :(

so before 41weeks would suit me! xxx come on baby.... listen to mummy... :winkwink:


----------



## brokenbits

Menelly said:


> But shove an Evening Primrose Oil up your yoohoo and get it on with your battery operated boyfriend

F***ing hilarious! Spat my hot cross bun out reading this :D


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Dh has had the flu for 4 days now and is in no mood to DTD I got one out of him yesterday! yahoo but usually its just me and my self having fun. I do agree that even if i masterbate I only get a few contractions but if we DTD I get them all day. I hate them all day and night after play time but around 6 tis morning they stopped! damn I was really hoping Dh and I would have another go but hes in the shower getting ready for work and there is not time for sexy time till he gets out at midnight!


----------



## JessicaAnne

I now have flu :( worst time to get ill right?! I never thought I'd say this but I hope baby don't make an appearance until I at least feel semi human again!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im literally JUST ending a really bad cold... sucks ass :( Hope ur better soon hunni :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

the flu oh no! my DH just got over the flu and now he has a chest cold on top of it! I may get the cold but I wont get the flu. I cant catch the flu I never have! lucky me!


----------



## The Alchemist

I tried nipple stimulation this morning. It only gave me uterine tightenings but went away as soon as I stopped :( 

Also, I heard that your bowel movements are loose to diarrhea consistency when close to labor. Mine has been loose lately. It's probably from the coffee...feels like I'm symptom spotting like in 2ww (which may turn into 3ww) and that was horrible in itself. Argh...


----------



## Mrs.Ping

oh same here with the loose poo it may be the chineses or something else but a girl can hope! gonna try to get DH to DTD but he's in an awful mood right now!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive been to the loo for No.2's more frequently now for about the last two weeks :nope: defo loser. 

so i think it must become a sign when your body has some sort of 'HUGE clear out' ?????

lol x


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ah another joy of pregnancy when were all analysing our poo! 

Although i keep doing the same...dont think i have ever been excited by a loose poo before...and then upset when it was just the takeaway i ate last night!


----------



## The Alchemist

Hahaha...after doing the poo, you try looking down between your legs, but can't cuz you forget that there's a huge bump in the way - - - at least that's me loool.

Well....more so, I read that prenatal massage can help start labor, but it seems only if your body/baby is ready for it. I dunno if mine is ready, but I'm heading out on Monday to get it! I'll let you ladies know if it does anything or what. Woo!


----------



## staralfur

I went for a 4.5km walk yesterday and this morning and it hasn't given me so much as a single Braxton Hicks contraction. Sigh. Baby's head was already completely in my pelvis, so I think I'm just causing myself unnecessary pain by doing so much walking.


----------



## JessicaAnne

It seems my flu like symptoms were just a 24 hour bug, thank god! Now to get on with evicting the little munchkin :haha:

Going to try another clary sage bath and bump massage later and pounce on my OH!

Not so much of a braxton hick so far though, stubborn baby! The only thing that's changed is my discharge, normally its a light green (don't worry, no infection I'm just weird :haha:) but since using clary sage its watery and got a white tinge to it!


----------



## beanzz

Walking is the only thing doing anything. Just gettin loads of pressure and weird pains at the top of my legs. :( Feels like he's trying to come out my bum. :shock:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well just got home from shopping and gonna relax in my bath with a good glass of red wine! DTD this morning having my wine gonna drink a carrot and apple juice drink later to clear out whats left and gonna DTD again tonight in hopes this will stimulate something! I read that stimulating the bowels will cause contractions. may even let DH go for the back door!:blush:


----------



## The Alchemist

Mrs.Ping said:


> well just got home from shopping and gonna relax in my bath with a good glass of red wine! DTD this morning having my wine gonna drink a carrot and apple juice drink later to clear out whats left and gonna DTD again tonight in hopes this will stimulate something! I read that stimulating the bowels will cause contractions. may even let DH go for the back door!:blush:

Girrrrl...you get it on! :thumbup: Good luck with your plans, hope it starts that labor!


----------



## weffi82

Carrott and apple drink?!? I had curry fri, chilli sat, clary sage bath but no signs, thinkin dtd is my only option left but im far from a small lass pre pregnancy so its really difficult! :-/


----------



## PhoenixN

Mrs.Ping said:


> well just got home from shopping and gonna relax in my bath with a good glass of red wine! DTD this morning having my wine gonna drink a carrot and apple juice drink later to clear out whats left and gonna DTD again tonight in hopes this will stimulate something! I read that stimulating the bowels will cause contractions. *may even let DH go for the back door!:*blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've kind of given up trying in induce labour. Now I've gone past my due date I'm resigned to just waiting it out. I would DTD but DH won't come near me as the last time he said I crushed him! Lol.


----------



## JessicaAnne

Anything happening for anyone? 

Just got back from the midwives, had a sweep, 1-2cm dilated and she felt bubbas head so I think I'm gonna clean, walk stuff like that to aid the sweep and hope it works!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Jessica - hope your sweep works. 

Sunday - had sex twice, had RTL, EPO, hot chilli for lunch, followed by massive curry, relaxing bath with wine, Looooong walk with dog - had anything NO BUGGAR ALL!! 

but then last night two whole hours of seroius contractions - for them to fizzle out again...grr!


----------



## mummy2b2010

Im so interested in this thread,even more so after my midwife app yday she said because my baby is large they will prob induce between 39-40 weeks if my lil man isnt already here so i will be starting all my eviction methods from 36 weeks (i got put back a week but baby is measuring 3 weeks ahead) so two more weeks and OH is geting it haha xxx


----------



## JessicaAnne

How promising is a bloody show? Started having one already! Only had the sweep 2 hours ago!


----------



## firsttimer1

jessica - thats GOT to be promising right?

No news here! DTD has done nothing for me :nope: nor cleaning. I ate a LOAD of hot chillis on sunday too (cos i like hot food - not delibrate lol) so i dont think that would work for me. 

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jaysmummy

JessicaAnne said:


> How promising is a bloody show? Started having one already! Only had the sweep 2 hours ago!

I reckon its pretty promising :thumbup:

I had one at about 3/4 cms with Jackson and he was born a couple of hours later :wacko:

I've read quite a lot on here about people having bloody shows after a sweep and contractions have started in the next 24 hours. And its looking good that your already dialated a little too :thumbup:

Good Luck!

xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

I really hope so!! I think I'll turn into a crazy whale if it isn't :rofl:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Jaysmummy said:


> JessicaAnne said:
> 
> 
> How promising is a bloody show? Started having one already! Only had the sweep 2 hours ago!
> 
> I reckon its pretty promising :thumbup:
> 
> I had one at about 3/4 cms with Jackson and he was born a couple of hours later :wacko:
> 
> I've read quite a lot on here about people having bloody shows after a sweep and contractions have started in the next 24 hours. And its looking good that your already dialated a little too :thumbup:
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ohhh fingers crossed for me :D


----------



## The Alchemist

Silly question here! So, you have to be at least 1cm dilated to get a sweep, correct?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yes a carrot and apple drink! LOL I have a juicer machine and a recipe for a juice that is a colon cleaning juice( bowel stimulation to help labor and clean me out! the recipe is 2 large apples 4 lg carrots 1/2 lemon and about 3/4 cut of fresh ginger I also put 1 stalk of celery in it because I love celery! it usually works within hrs depending on how fast you digest it!


----------



## staralfur

The Alchemist said:


> Silly question here! So, you have to be at least 1cm dilated to get a sweep, correct?

I was wondering about this too. The doctor I saw last week KNOWS that I'm not dilated, and yet she offered me a sweep this week anyway. I'm not sure if she's just assuming I'll be dilated this week, or if she's just a crazy person, orrrr if you don't have to be dilated. :shrug:


----------



## staralfur

Also, I can't convince my OH to have sex at this point. :nope: I'm getting desperate! I even asked him the other day if he'd just jerk off on the end of a dildo and then I'd apply his spunk myself... how sad is THAT?! He just laughed at me. :cry:

Anyone have a stubborn OH that they somehow talked into it?


----------



## BunNtheOven

staralfur said:


> Also, I can't convince my OH to have sex at this point. :nope: I'm getting desperate! I even asked him the other day if he'd just jerk off on the end of a dildo and then I'd apply his spunk myself... how sad is THAT?! He just laughed at me. :cry:
> 
> Anyone have a stubborn OH that they somehow talked into it?

I'm so upset.. i actually *finally *convined my OH to and it was so painful for me i had to get him to stop!
haha.
at least i can say he did try!


----------



## staralfur

Oh dear, that sucks.

It's been so long for us that I'm not sure it'd last long enough to hurt.


----------



## BunNtheOven

Yeah, it was a long time for us.. :( I don't recommend it haha.


----------



## Menelly

Owie. Sorry ladies, that sucks. :( I need to convince DH to get it on tonight... gonna be a long 6 weeks or so for me without it! (I've got about 10x his sex drive. LOL)


----------



## beanzz

I didnt really enjoy DTD the last time we tried but it's my due date today and nothing is gonna happen and I don't want to go too far overdue..... So gonna try again. :( I feel bad wishing for my OH to not last long. :dohh:


----------



## JessicaAnne

I thought you had to be at least a cm, as if the cervix isn't open what they going to sweep? :wacko: I could be wrong though!

Bloody shows over with, no pains or anything. Here's hoping the toy bomb that went off in my sitting room and the stack of dishes I have to do help :haha:

I'm sick of reminding OH I'm not as flexible as I used to be... If that guy could I swear he'd put my legs behind my head :dohh: not a very sexy thing * in the middle of doing the deed* Babe... My leg can't go there! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Or getting cramp...
Me: Ahhh stop!!
OH: WHAT!?! WHAT DID I DO!?!
Me: I have cramp -.-

passion killers are great ain't they? :rofl:

Oh and also, I just found a jelly blob. Jelly = reminding me of a mucus plug from now on.


----------



## firsttimer1

its horrible getting cramp during DTD.... i tried to ignore it the other day but it didnt really work LOL!

me and dh are DTD tonight, thurs AND friday in the hope of a st paddys baby.... thats the plan anyway :haha:


----------



## beanzz

I want LO to come on 17th too, if not before :haha: and mothers day is the day after, yay! :D


----------



## BunNtheOven

beanzz said:


> I didnt really enjoy DTD the last time we tried but it's my due date today and nothing is gonna happen and I don't want to go too far overdue..... So gonna try again. :( I feel bad wishing for my OH to not last long. :dohh:

hahaha. Usually it's the opposite, it's so uncomfortable you really get NOTHING out of it haha. well at least for me. I gotta be comfortable -.-


----------



## The Alchemist

I had period-like cramps and backache around 5AM....And I have been feeling like going for #2 but nothing happens. As soon as I sit down on the toilet, the feeling stops....

Ugh....38 weeks and still nothing to hold on to.


----------



## PhoenixN

Had a sweep today so fingers crossed. Nothing so far though:(


----------



## BunNtheOven

PhoenixN said:


> Had a sweep today so fingers crossed. Nothing so far though:(

goodluckk! :)


----------



## beanzz

I've swapped RLT tablets for raspberry leaf tea in a liquid form... It looks like Iodine. :shock: it's brown and you use a pipette to put a few drops in water :wacko: the lady recommended it instead of more tablets. Already had two glasses (with loads of squirts in) already and it tastes like sh*t not raspberries. :(

Got a sweep next Weds. Hoping LO comes before as I really don't like my midwife and don't want her fingers up my Minnie. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Beanzz - good luck hunni!

Just about to have 2nd cup of RLT.... i better have blinking good uterus tone after all this RLT ive had :rofl:

DTD last night and will again tonight and tomo night ... hoping for a saturday baby :dance:

MW appt tomo at 40+2... hoping she will do a s+s as wont see her again until 41+2.... but trying not to get hopes up. :(


----------



## Mummy Bean

FT - good luck at the midwives hope it works!

Hmm the RTL dont taste good...deffs should cover it in sugar. 

well at this thread seems to have established that most of the 'myths' are exactlly that and dont work...as i have been doing EVERYTHING...


----------



## Mummy Bean

OOh was going to ask any of you tries the accupunture...is this something u can do ur self...where do i find out about it?


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive not tried it..... but im sure someone will have and can offer advice :hugs:

urghhhh i feel sooo :sick: today


----------



## Mummy Bean

Aw noo...hope u feel better - got any plans for today?

Bless u should have seen hubby face last night when he came in from work to find me pacing the living room breathing hard...(contractions got all exciting then as per usual fizzled out)...he was freaked! Hate to think what he will be like when the time actually comes!


----------



## firsttimer1

no plans :( been feeling on/off :sick: for a while.... kept thinking it was a sign but perhaps not. we shall see!

ive not had any contractions which have made me puff yet, cant imagine how DH will be when i do! :haha:

right.......must drink this RLT.......whoop whoop. :(


----------



## PhoenixN

Just built a flat pack wardrobe....hope that brings on labour.

I may be grasping at straws now!


----------



## SimpleBaby

Not sure if it was mentioned... but a friend of mine was told to avoid Pomegranate... and when she went overdue... she ate a ton and went into labour... 

https://www.medindia.net/news/Uteru...Stimulated-by-Pomegranate-Extract-64466-1.htm


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Firsttimer I hope you feel better soon! 

mummybean my dh does the same ting kinda freaks out can't imagine what hes gonna do when the real deal hist the fan!! haha!

so last night I finally lost my plug:happydance: It really does look like a huge green snot! I bounced and rolled on my ball for about 40 mins then dh and I dtd but I have to say I had him do it a bit ruff so that I could feel a bit of pain on my cervix and about an hr after we were done ta dah no more plug!! hope this is it!


----------



## firsttimer1

i wanna lose my plug toooooooo :cry: we are DTD again tongiht so ffingers crossed!


----------



## Mummy Bean

oooh jelous...i want progress.

i really do wish due dates were an exact science...would be so much easier to plan


----------



## blamesydney

Not quite at full term yet, but ate TONS of pineapples today and started getting loads of contraction. Thankfully they stopped, I had FOB on call and everything. :haha:


----------



## PhoenixN

Just lost my plug....yuck! I guess flat pack furniture assembly is the way to go girls!


----------



## The Alchemist

I was trying accupressure, but I don't think I was doing it correctly lol.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay for loosing our plugs!! havent had any contractions to talk about but they do feel a bit different! I can tell they are doing something!! just ate so curry and gonna dtd soon here and maybe walk around the house and bounce on my ball! wow i got a lot of work to do! hah after i told dh I lost my plug he made me sleep on a towel lol silly men that towel would have to be like 6 inches thick to even make a difference!


----------



## Mummy Bean

So look slike everyone was getting giggy last night...

never seems to do anything tho...although i could think of worse things to get stuff moving.

Well we are finally getting round to putting the nursery together tomorrow - so hopefully some flat pack furnishing will do the trick.


----------



## firsttimer1

well we DIDNT do the deed last night in the end.... DH came home ill and had an early night :(

I had a MW appt today tho and because of my pelvis probs she did a s+s... im not dilated BUT she didnt say cervix is VERY soft.... so that could be down to all the EPO ive taken since week 32 (only oral) :shrug:

im seeing her again a week today and thren if baby is not here induction will be booked to take place in following 3 days.... so will 100% be induced by march 27th.

Still hoping this LO shows up naturally tho! xxx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Good luck! firsttimer :D

I'm wondering if not trying anything will work? (Except DTD, OH's birthday, I need to make some kind of effort seeing as we can't afford anything until his payday!)


----------



## firsttimer1

im not trying anything now... so we'll see!


----------



## beanzz

Oohh must be the EPO! I'm getting tempted into inserting one at night now that I'm overdue.... Just don't like the sound of it.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yes i will be inserting EPO from tonight- but obv not to bring on labour, just to prepare!! LOL x 

im not trying anything to bring it on eg eating my weight in pineapples etc :dance:

altho pineapple sounds YUM at the mo!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I tried EPO last night and I am now dilated 2-3 cms after being closed and I am 80% effaced.


----------



## firsttimer1

wantingbbbump - how long ago did u get seen when your cervix was closed? do you think it WAS the epo? x


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> I tried EPO last night and I am now dilated 2-3 cms after being closed and I am 80% effaced.

Whaaaat??! Contracting or anything? How exciting.


----------



## Mummy Bean

so were actually meant to put the capsule up there?

How does it stay in??

Wow the things we do for little people


----------



## firsttimer1

it will dissolve up there just make sure you clean your hands and push it up high..... do it before bedtime so it doesnt all come out :hugs:

My MW today said sex is better though!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

firsttimer1 said:


> it will dissolve up there just make sure you clean your hands and push it up high..... do it before bedtime so it doesnt all come out :hugs:
> 
> My MW today said sex is better though!!!!

What she said. Put it in before bed and it should dissolve by the time you wake up in the morning.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and make sure u go to the loo before doing it if you need a wee! :rofl:


----------



## Bumbled Bee

I've been inserting EPO since yesterday. Here's hoping it makes a difference!


----------



## Mummy Bean

wow who knew...any one actually know what it supposed to do up there?

is it just the oil helping things along?


----------



## Bumbled Bee

the oil contains prostaglandins, which help soften the cervix in preparation for labour. Semen contains it too.


----------



## Mummy Bean

ah cheers...best go buy some more as run out!


----------



## The Alchemist

I still get up 6 times a night so I guess no EPO is out for me. But good luck to the ones who will be trying it. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I was checked yesterday and my OB said that I was closed 80% effaced and +1. I really do think it was the EPO that opened me up. I have been having contractions today but they aren't really bad yet, kind of like my period is on the way. Now I am just waiting to see if active labor starts.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

just found a recipe on line for and oregano and basil tea!!

1 teaspoon of each in boiling water then let it sit till it is supper strong like a tincture stronger then tea and drink. they say it is not very tasty at all so i have added two rlt bags and will be adding my honey sugar and milk to it and maybe some lemon slice to zing it up a bit!

Just ate some chicken parm and added extra oregano and basil to it so hope something works! I would do the epo too but first of all is like 10$ for the bottle and i pee like 10 times a night! so I guess Dh will just have to suffer with dtd every night!


----------



## BunNtheOven

firsttimer1 said:


> i wanna lose my plug toooooooo :cry: we are DTD again tongiht so ffingers crossed!

eh. i havent even lost my plug either! haha.


----------



## beanzz

Wimped out of inserting EPO tonight. Maybe tomorrow. I've lost the tiniest bit of plug but that was a few weeks back and had nothing since :(


----------



## Mrs.Ping

just come across another method mac and cheese and A1 sauce make mac and cheese how you normally would and add as much A1 sauce as you can stand. make sure to eat a fair amount! I personally cant stand A1 sauce but I guess that will be next if the teas does not work. the teas has to be drank through out the day i am assuming at least 3 cups in a day to even get any where!


----------



## The Alchemist

You think it might do anything if I add dried basil and oregano to the RLT tea? LOL...sounds yucky, I know, but aren't we all at desperate measures?


----------



## firsttimer1

Wantingbbbump said:


> I was checked yesterday and my OB said that I was closed 80% effaced and +1. I really do think it was the EPO that opened me up. I have been having contractions today but they aren't really bad yet, kind of like my period is on the way. Now I am just waiting to see if active labor starts.

do you put a tiny hole in the capsule or just insert it as it is? xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

firsttimer1 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I was checked yesterday and my OB said that I was closed 80% effaced and +1. I really do think it was the EPO that opened me up. I have been having contractions today but they aren't really bad yet, kind of like my period is on the way. Now I am just waiting to see if active labor starts.
> 
> do you put a tiny hole in the capsule or just insert it as it is? xxxClick to expand...

I just put it in there and about 20 mins after I did I started having some cramps. I am sitting here still waiting for active labor but nothing yet just these dang period type contractions. Oh I hope they get stronger very soon or that my waters will go.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

heres what i did I put 2 teaspoons of each in 2 cups of boiling water and 2 rlt bags in as well let it sit for about 2 hrs strained it with a coffe filter then put a half of cup of the mixture in my tea cup with another rlt bag and added hot water 1 teaspoon of honey 2 teaspoons of sugar and some creamer it was quite yummy! I figure since I mad it double strong a half a cup would do the same as a full cup! hope it works gonna drink another after my supper and one more before I go to bed!


----------



## BunNtheOven

eh. I did the DTD earlier, and just ordered hot wings.
ahhaha.
letss just see how this goes.


----------



## beanzz

Defo not having a st Patrick's day baby :cry:

Omg wantingbbbump I hope labour does start for you soon... Might force myself to try inserting tonight. I'm having no cramps or anything, since reaching my due date everything pretty much stopped :o well everything apart from these stupid shooting pains in my cervix.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

beanzz said:


> Defo not having a st Patrick's day baby :cry:
> 
> Omg wantingbbbump I hope labour does start for you soon... Might force myself to try inserting tonight. I'm having no cramps or anything, since reaching my due date everything pretty much stopped :o well everything apart from these stupid shooting pains in my cervix.

Theres still hope for a St Patricks Day baby <3 Its only just begun here (2:10am). Hope your LO surprises you and comes today!


----------



## JessicaAnne

2 bloody shows is normal right? :wacko: 
As I said Tuesday, I started having one after my sweep well it lasted until about 9pm that night. Woke up this morning and I'm having another!

Also having some niggly pains, don't hold out much hope of anything happening though!

Dear all the babies waiting to be born, what's taking you so long? Us mummy's want to meet you already!!


----------



## beanzz

BabyBoyLove12 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Defo not having a st Patrick's day baby :cry:
> 
> Omg wantingbbbump I hope labour does start for you soon... Might force myself to try inserting tonight. I'm having no cramps or anything, since reaching my due date everything pretty much stopped :o well everything apart from these stupid shooting pains in my cervix.
> 
> Theres still hope for a St Patricks Day baby <3 Its only just begun here (2:10am). Hope your LO surprises you and comes today!Click to expand...

Unless I have a labour that starts NOW and lasts no longer than 14 hours then I've missed it :( would of been so cool. Maybe I wanted it too much and he'll think about coming once today's over :haha: :dohh:


----------



## ChrissiK

Triggered my labour (again) by cleaning out my bowls with 5 water-soaked prunes for lunch and an evening DTD!

Here is my birth story link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...-water-birth-my-third-child.html#post16157161


----------



## Mummy Bean

right so todays evact plan...

RTL & EPO tablets
1hr long walk round the shops
Decorating nrsery and flat pack furnishing
Hot curry for dinner
Pinapple for pudding
Long walk with dog ( might lick a road sign just for good measure!)
Relaxing clary sage bath with glass of red 
Get giggy with OH
Then insert various things 'up there'

anything else to add to the list?


----------



## BunNtheOven

haha i give up! :) I'm just waiting until monday... lol.


----------



## beanzz

Eating prunes seems to be a good idea :p


----------



## Mummy Bean

any luck ladies?


----------



## BunNtheOven

i gave up. haha. I'll have mine tomorrow anyways.. i was just trying to NOT be induced and have her naturally. haha. Maybe i'll go in tomororow and already be in labor and they wont have to!!?? 
ahha doubtful.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ooh good luck hun. 

Can i ask how comes ur getting induced already....(sorry u have prob already posted why but missed it!)

You must be soo excited to meet little one.


----------



## BunNtheOven

haha it's okay.. and i have hypertension (high BP) and i'm at high risk of pre-eclampsia so they wanna do it before it gets to that point.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ah fair enough...u all ready? 

I still have soo much too do...will be screwed if he turns up in the next day or so.


----------



## BunNtheOven

yeah i'm ready everything is packed and set and the nursery is set for the most part. Just gotta do some laundry. haha. I need to wash her sheets. -.-


----------



## The Alchemist

BunNtheOven said:


> yeah i'm ready everything is packed and set and the nursery is set for the most part. Just gotta do some laundry. haha. I need to wash her sheets. -.-

I gotta do her little laundry too. We've just assembled her crib yesterday also, just gotta decorate.


----------



## staralfur

My appointment on Friday showed that my cervix is still completely closed, thick, and the baby's head is even further up than it was last time?? WTF! 

Literally all I've done over the past two weeks is walk. I've done so much walking, I don't know how my legs even continue to function. And then as I'm leaving, my doctor says "Try to do some long walks, it'll help move things along." I wanted to punch her. 

Clearly, walking is not doing the trick for me.


----------



## BunNtheOven

^^ it got higher?!?!? Hmh
that's strange. 
Yeah walking never did anything for me! :(


----------



## OriginalDoll

Has anyone tried labour cake? My friend just gave me the recipe and am going to give it a go Tuesday. If it doesn't work, at least it gave me an excuse to eat cake haha.


----------



## weffi82

OriginalDoll said:


> Has anyone tried labour cake? My friend just gave me the recipe and am going to give it a go Tuesday. If it doesn't work, at least it gave me an excuse to eat cake haha.

Never heard of it but love cake, care to share?!?


----------



## staralfur

BunNtheOven said:


> ^^ it got higher?!?!? Hmh
> that's strange.
> Yeah walking never did anything for me! :(

Yeah, it's like she went down and then popped back up. :(

What's the recipe for labour cake?! That sounds like the best option so far! As long as it doesn't have eggplant in it...


----------



## OriginalDoll

No eggplant :)

Labor Cake Recipe

Ingredients:
-Box of Devil's Food Cake mix 
-1 package chocolate instant pudding
-1 12-oz package chocolate chips
-1 cup sour cream

Directions:
-Preheat oven to 350.
-Prepare cake mix according to directions on box. Stir in chocolate pudding, sour cream, and chocolate chips. 
-Grease two 9 inch round baking pans. Pour mix in pans. 

Bake in oven for about 45 minutes to an hour. To be sure cake is done, insert tooth pick in center of cake. It should come out clean when cake is ready.



My friend says it's supposed to start labour within 48hrs :shrug: She ate this and did go into labour, not sure how long after. But, worth a shot, right?!


----------



## beanzz

Chocolate cake can make you go into labour? :saywhat: Defo trying this! 

Had contractions 8mins apart lasting 40 secs last night after DTD ... After 3 hours they just fizzled out :brat: wtf! I got soo excited :sad1:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ohh i want labor cake right now!!


----------



## firsttimer1

staralfur - oh now, how disappointing :nope: sorry hunni :hugs:

well im almost sure that ''labour cake'' was invented by women who just want to eat cake guilt free :haha: ..... and as im one of them, im in!!!! :rofl: Thanks for sharing recipe :hugs:

as for me we DTD last night but nothing, still putting an EPO ''down below'' at night.....x


----------



## wavescrash

staralfur said:


> My appointment on Friday showed that my cervix is still completely closed, thick, and the baby's head is even further up than it was last time?? WTF!
> 
> Literally all I've done over the past two weeks is walk. I've done so much walking, I don't know how my legs even continue to function. And then as I'm leaving, my doctor says "Try to do some long walks, it'll help move things along." I wanted to punch her.
> 
> Clearly, walking is not doing the trick for me.

Try squats to help push her down more? Squats, walking and sex did it for me with my first.


----------



## wish2bmum

Hi ladies, I too am trying to get this little squatter out of my utterus but nothing has worked so far, had high hopes for DTD but it hasn't come to anything. DTD Thursday night and had tightenings all day Friday from waking up to going to bed, approx 20 min apart lasting 30 sec but came to nothing :( hoping things will happen naturally like a lot of you I really don't wanna be induced but got over a week till that and sweep on Tuesday so fingers crossed won't come to that.

Come on babies get a move on we all want to meet you :) Good luck everyone


----------



## mummy2b2010

Labour cake? Is it bad that I want to try this now? I still have 2 weeks till term....

must.control.my.labour.cake.urges lol

Xx


----------



## winterbaby86

well, over the last few days iv tried walking up hills, pineapple, spicy food, dtd, bouncing vigorously on my gym ball, breast pump - NOTHING apart from the usual tightenings iv been having for a week and a half! i really don't think anything works ladies..


----------



## The Alchemist

I def wanna try the labor cake! What a fun and yummy way to try to start labor. I wonder what's in it that starts it??


----------



## wavescrash

The Alchemist said:


> I def wanna try the labor cake! What a fun and yummy way to try to start labor. I wonder what's in it that starts it??

I was curious, so I googled and this is what I found:

https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor



> How does it work? Hard to say. Chocolate contains small amounts of phenylethylamine. Phenylethylamine may have an effect on endorphin and oxytocin production. Oxytocin, if you didnt know, is a hormone that is released during labor. Chocolate also contains caffeine and other stimulants, which might stimulate labor as well.


----------



## BunNtheOven

wavescrash said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> I def wanna try the labor cake! What a fun and yummy way to try to start labor. I wonder what's in it that starts it??
> 
> I was curious, so I googled and this is what I found:
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor
> 
> 
> 
> How does it work? Hard to say. Chocolate contains small amounts of phenylethylamine. Phenylethylamine may have an effect on endorphin and oxytocin production. Oxytocin, if you didnt know, is a hormone that is released during labor. Chocolate also contains caffeine and other stimulants, which might stimulate labor as well.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I'd just drink diet coke for the Phenylethylamine and have some chocolate! haha. 

p.s. i totally had to spell check on that huge word.


----------



## staralfur

wavescrash said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> I def wanna try the labor cake! What a fun and yummy way to try to start labor. I wonder what's in it that starts it??
> 
> I was curious, so I googled and this is what I found:
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor
> 
> 
> 
> How does it work? Hard to say. Chocolate contains small amounts of phenylethylamine. Phenylethylamine may have an effect on endorphin and oxytocin production. Oxytocin, if you didnt know, is a hormone that is released during labor. Chocolate also contains caffeine and other stimulants, which might stimulate labor as well.Click to expand...Click to expand...

So... what you're saying is eat tons of chocolate and drink coffee? I can probably do that.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I am deff making labor cake tomorrow even though I already eat a lot of chocolate and drink my fair amount of coffee! but i guess it's worth a try! also have my dr app tomorrow so gonna ask for a sweep also!


----------



## wavescrash

Mrs.Ping said:


> I am deff making labor cake tomorrow even though I already eat a lot of chocolate and drink my fair amount of coffee! but i guess it's worth a try! also have my dr app tomorrow so gonna ask for a sweep also!

Good luck!!!


----------



## OriginalDoll

I'm going to make the labour cake on my weekend (tues or wed) who knows if it will work, but you get to eat cake yay lol


----------



## Menelly

mummy2b2010 said:


> Labour cake? Is it bad that I want to try this now? I still have 2 weeks till term....
> 
> must.control.my.labour.cake.urges lol
> 
> Xx

That's OK. I want labor cake... and I've already had her!


----------



## beanzz

I literally stuffed my face with chocolate the day I left work on maternity leave as they bought me a huge thorntons box and I'm still here :shrug:... Maybe I needed some coke or coffee too, I've been avoiding coffee my whole pregnancy so maybe now I can finally have my beloved caramel machiatto <3 yummm.

Still trying the labour cake though, sounds lush! :haha:

Oh and inserted 1 EPO last night aswel.... Gross. I hope it went far enough, especially as the oil makes its way back out again :dohh:


----------



## Mummy Bean

I been eating cake like my life depended on it for most of this pregnancy!

but certainly one i willing to give a try got be tastier then dried prunes...and more fun then licking traffic signs!

hmm cake with sex...


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: this thread is great as i think weve managed to dispel soooooo many myths :haha:

But maybe...... just _maybe_..... the labour cake will do it and pregnant women across the world will rejoice! :rofl: :rofl:

Everyone who has been using RLT and EPO to help the actual labour process.... make sure you come back to this thread and report on your labour.... i think thats the most important bit :) I will make sure i do :hugs:


----------



## julybabe84

With 1st DS - sex, very hot curry, champagne cant remember what else nothing worked though I got induced 11 days over due and had him the next night.

With 2nd DS - sex, pineapple, hot curry, RLT, long walks (5mile round a pond to be exact) 2 days in a row stopping half way to have a picnic lol, eventually I resorted to caster oil (half a bottle in a pint of fresh orange juice - disgusting to drink) took that about 11pm went to bed woke up about 4 for the loo (show came away and I panicked because it looked like fresh blood as it had mixed with the water in the toilet phoned hospital was told go back to bed) an hour later 1st contraction then every 4mins by time got to hospital at 615am i was 7 cm dilated and LO made his appearance at 849am. Having said that I know people who've had bad experiences with caster oil too so if you do resort to that please take with caution.


----------



## beanzz

I'll be updating on my labour... When it finally starts happening!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Pinky00

Just wondering if anyone is taking both RLT tablets and drinking the tea? I have been on one cup of RLT since I hit 36 weeks last week but as I am busy and will find it hard to up my dosage I was wondering if I could drink the tea AND take tablets in the same day?


----------



## Sovereign

Think i'll have to try some sex tonight. Been meaning to the last few nights but when it comes down to it i keep backing out lol x


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yes you can take the tablets and drink the tea in the same day! i do it all the time when i can remember to take the tablets! at a whole pineapples last night and took the core and juiced it in my juicer machine and drank it this morning lo is way supper low and pushing so lets hope this is it. Oh and my back hurts so much!! never thought I would look forward to going to the hospital so much in my life!


----------



## Pinky00

Mrs.Ping said:


> yes you can take the tablets and drink the tea in the same day! i do it all the time when i can remember to take the tablets! at a whole pineapples last night and took the core and juiced it in my juicer machine and drank it this morning lo is way supper low and pushing so lets hope this is it. Oh and my back hurts so much!! never thought I would look forward to going to the hospital so much in my life!

OOh thanks, am gonna get myself some tablets then, have heard such good things about RLT - I hope it works for me! My baby is head down at brim so at least it is heading in the right direction lol!


----------



## Jaysmummy

We dtd last night and I didn't get so much as a BH...................oh well!

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

we DTD too... and nothing :haha: Oh well..... its fun :winkwink: if awkward :haha:


----------



## Jaysmummy

Has nobody else had any luck with the prunes? That sounded quite promising and I'll be trying it next week once OH has broken up from work :haha:

xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

we been DTD everynight for two weeks n nothing....i always get tightening after for a hour or so...

although OH certainly not complaining...esp as he wont be getting any for at least 4 weeks after the birth.


----------



## firsttimer1

not tried the prunes as hate them! Im kind of at the point of ''baby will come when baby wants''..... so im just waiting now :winkwink:

Im just hoping my strict RLT and EPO regime makes a diff at the labour!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Wishing_well

I'm hoping that all the RLT i'm drinking is actually going to be of some benefit during labour!

I'm going to be starting EPO this week, 1 orally and 1...in the other end :haha:
And hopefully once I get this thrush treated, lots and lots of sex!


----------



## beanzz

darn! forgot to get stuff to make that labour cake :dohh: was looking forward to having cake more for the chocolate side to it as i doubt it works. :lol:

my sweep is getting closer and closer. i really dont want one :cry:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Ok so had my app today dr checked my cervix and said 2 cm and 75% efaced!! whoo hoo!!. I also had him do a sweep and it really was not that uncomfortable until after I got up to leave lots of pressure and now have been having supper contractions since then. I am pretty sure it has throw me into the beginning of labor! theses contractions are so different my back hurts and I feel like with everyone I am having a huge period cramp in my lower bump along with lots of pressure. I have the instinct to open my legs a bit when they come so hope this is it and we get to hold our sweet princess tonight!


----------



## beanzz

^ i hope mine doesnt hurt on wednesday (pretty sure i will still be pregnant then) and really hope mine works as good as yours! FX for you!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

it kinda felt like a really rough finger job lol only with two fingers! my lady garden didn't hurt at all after just the cramps! All though I think i was already in the really early beginning of labor as I had been having contractions and a back ache since the middle of the night!


----------



## firsttimer1

my sweep didnt hurt that much - just uncomfy and no pain afterwards :hugs:

good luck mrs Ping!!! :dance:


----------



## PhoenixN

Just wanted to let you know that RLT is definitely worth it. With my last labour I was pushing for 2 hours. This time.....11 minutes!


----------



## karla1

OriginalDoll said:


> No eggplant :)
> 
> Labor Cake Recipe
> 
> Ingredients:
> -Box of Devil's Food Cake mix
> -1 package chocolate instant pudding
> -1 12-oz package chocolate chips
> -1 cup sour cream
> 
> Directions:
> -Preheat oven to 350.
> -Prepare cake mix according to directions on box. Stir in chocolate pudding, sour cream, and chocolate chips.
> -Grease two 9 inch round baking pans. Pour mix in pans.
> 
> Bake in oven for about 45 minutes to an hour. To be sure cake is done, insert tooth pick in center of cake. It should come out clean when cake is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend says it's supposed to start labour within 48hrs :shrug: She ate this and did go into labour, not sure how long after. But, worth a shot, right?!

OMG i actually think i love you, you have given me the best excuses for stuffing my face with chocolate cake :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

just bounced on my stupid ball for 40 mins..... think im gonna be :sick:


----------



## staralfur

I bought ingredients for the labour cake!! :happydance: I'm making it tonight, I'll let you ladies know how it is (I'm assuming delicious) and if anything happens. ;)


----------



## Mummy Bean

How did the cake go down?...any baby?

mmm i want cake...but got to big to drive to the shops!


----------



## staralfur

No baby, but I did spend an hour puking my face off last night. I don't know if it was the cake, the hot dog I had for dinner, or maybe a bit of both...but yikes.

Make sure your serving sizes are really small, it's INTENSE! Or maybe the excessive heaving is supposed to bring on the contractions? ;)


----------



## beanzz

Maybe I won't try the cake. :/ got my sweep tomorrow, fingers crossed it works! I dont want to have to go through it for nothing :(


----------



## Mummy Bean

oh no...hope u feeling better now...maybe cake isnt the way forward.

Although they do say your body has a massive clear out just before labour?

eek this nesting feeling proper kicked in today...any of you had this yet?

tonights attempt is going to be super hot mexcian food!


----------



## firsttimer1

im on my third time of nesting :haha: I first nested at week37, then week40 and then again today..... ive literally just sat down after baking and cleaning until it got ridiculous!

so not sure i put too much faith in this nesting marlarky.

Got a nice sore back though :rofl:


----------



## staralfur

Mummy Bean said:


> oh no...hope u feeling better now...maybe cake isnt the way forward.
> 
> Although they do say your body has a massive clear out just before labour?
> 
> eek this nesting feeling proper kicked in today...any of you had this yet?
> 
> tonights attempt is going to be super hot mexcian food!

My tummy has been quite sensitive the past few days...maybe I am having a bit of a clear out. Hopefully! Feeling a bit better today but my appetite is totally gone. 

No nesting for me, still super lazy.


----------



## Mummy Bean

firsttimer1 said:


> im on my third time of nesting :haha: I first nested at week37, then week40 and then again today..... ive literally just sat down after baking and cleaning until it got ridiculous!
> 
> so not sure i put too much faith in this nesting marlarky.
> 
> Got a nice sore back though :rofl:

wow u must have a super clean house lol.

tomorrow was going to start cooking meals to put in freezer...so LO best turn up not to long after.


----------



## gigglebox

staralfur said:


> No baby, but I did spend an hour puking my face off last night. I don't know if it was the cake, the hot dog I had for dinner, or maybe a bit of both...but yikes.
> 
> Make sure your serving sizes are really small, it's INTENSE! Or maybe the excessive heaving is supposed to bring on the contractions? ;)

hey i've heard that puking helps dilate the cervix :thumbup: in addition to hearing about it, it happened to a friend of mine in labor--she threw up I think after having a popsicle and her cervix shot open a couple of centimeters


----------



## Mummy Bean

How is everyone today - all still pregnant?

Beanzz - how did the sweep go?


----------



## firsttimer1

im still pregnant and beg to get fed up now (as house bound due to pelvis problems). Got sweep on friday and she will also give me an induction date.... hope sweep works tho as want a natural water birth :(

Just put clary on my bump, am on my ball and will DTD again tonight (its done NOTHING so far tho)!

also had a super hot curry last night (accident tho, not delibrate - long story) so thats the myth in the bin!!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy Bean

well at least we can safley say between us we have disproved almost all the myths...and can conclude that baby will come when baby wants to...or we get induced lol. 

When do u reckon they will book u in for induction early next week?


----------



## gigglebox

tried sex. no luck. just kind of felt like uncomfortable friction :(


----------



## staralfur

Mummy Bean said:


> How is everyone today - all still pregnant?
> 
> *Beanzz - how did the sweep go*?

Yes, do share! I think I'm going to ask for one on Friday.


----------



## firsttimer1

yer when i saw her last week she said it will be within 4 days after this fridays appt. so sat,sun,mon or tues i guess. poss weds if there busy i guess :shrug:

really wanted a water birth tho and dont think they will if induced :nope:

so last ditch attempt tonight and tomorrow at DTD and ball bouncing!!!


----------



## staralfur

firsttimer1 said:


> yer when i saw her last week she said it will be within 4 days after this fridays appt. so sat,sun,mon or tues i guess. poss weds if there busy i guess :shrug:
> 
> really wanted a water birth tho and dont think they will if induced :nope:
> 
> so last ditch attempt tonight and tomorrow at DTD and ball bouncing!!!

Good luck my dear. :flower:


----------



## weffi82

Someone told me today to try 20mins bouncin on a trampoline, i dont have one but would try it if i could.


----------



## wavescrash

weffi82 said:


> Someone told me today to try 20mins bouncin on a trampoline, i dont have one but would try it if i could.

Instead of a trampoline, you could try jumping jacks? A few friends recommended that to me with my first and the night I went into labor, jumping jacks were one of the things I tried. I also went on a long walk, DTD (my first contraction hit the second he finished... so I think DTD is just the ticket lol), nipple stimulation, walking up and down stairs, squats to push her down further. But jumping jacks were involved so maybe they helped? haha.


----------



## Mummy Bean

OMG i might knock my self out...will have to strap the melons down with tape other wise there could be some serious damage done :rofl:

if i am still preg next week tho i might give them a go...

FT- well hope little one make an appearance in the next day or so.


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah yeah it wasn't easy or comfortable but I just did the best I could. They were pretty weak attempts but I tried lol.


----------



## beanzz

Just an update on my cervix, it's very soft apparently! Hopefully that's thanks to the EPO ...... But it's still closed :(


----------



## firsttimer1

beanzz said:


> Just an update on my cervix, it's very soft apparently! Hopefully that's thanks to the EPO ...... But it's still closed :(

same as me when had the attempted sweep last friday then.... soft but not open.... at least we know EPO is doing something :shrug:

hope mine is open on friday :(


----------



## Sovereign

Sovereign said:


> Think i'll have to try some sex tonight. Been meaning to the last few nights but when it comes down to it i keep backing out lol x

WEll it sort of worked. Lost my plug yesterday and then three hours of contractions in the night. But then they've stopped :cry:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

The sweep worked for me! I went straight into labor in a matter of mins after having it done. I was already 2 cm and 70% before it though so I am sure that helped out a lot!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm gotta try jumping jacks.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks mrs Ping and congrats!

really hoping the sweep works for me tomo then.... otherwise its induction :nope:


----------



## Mummy Bean

FT - good luck on ur sweep today...hope it works. 

Beanzz - has ur done anything?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

FT hope your sweep works for you!

also wanted to mention that I did take RLT but I didn't do it religiously and only pushed for 45 min my contractions were very strong and aided my pushing in a huge way! If i would have taken it every day I can only imagine how short this part would have been! I think it helped me what little I did take. the dr said my uterus is already 2 inches below my belly button 48 hrs after having her so i am guessing this is good!


----------



## wavescrash

Oooh that's good to know because I've been taking it daily since hitting 32 weeks!


----------



## beanzz

That's good to hear :) I've been taking 1600mg of it a day since 36 weeks so hope it has a similar effect on my uterus!


----------



## firsttimer1

sweep is at 9:50am..... will update you all tomo on whether im finally dilated etc.... lets hope EPO has had SOME effect!!!


----------



## Baby France

Sex worked for me with my second!

I tried everything beforehand...the long walk, irritating my bowls, RLT etc etc.

After we DTD I lay with my feet in the air (as best I could) had a snooze for an hour and within the hour of me waking up I was getting contractions!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hey ladies,
I've been following this thread lately. It's fun to see what everyone is trying, and hearing the stories to follow! 
Today I've:
eaten 1/2 a pineapple
walked the zoo for 2 hours
ate curry for dinner
cleaned the first floor of my house (including sweeping and vaccuming the floors)
put EPO inside vagina and took EPO orally
and had an orgasm.

I have a low backache, and baby was pretty quiet today until tonight. I'm horribly uncomfortable. Maybe I can add sex to this mix as well...but overall I think baby is sitting tight! :/


----------



## beanzz

Had pretty much a whole "labour cake" to myself... Nothing as suspected :haha: just the usual tightenings which won't be from the cake lol. Was LUSH though

Had browny coloured discharge today... Anyone get this when close to labour or do I have a poorly Minnie?! :haha:


----------



## dimplesmagee

I had brownish discharge last night...almost filled the front of my panty liner. Nothing today though...


----------



## beanzz

K now I've got pinky blood when I wipe. :wacko: if I end up in labour now I refuse to believe it was the cake :rofl:


----------



## staralfur

beanzz said:


> Had pretty much a whole "labour cake" to myself... Nothing as suspected :haha: just the usual tightenings which won't be from the cake lol. Was LUSH though
> 
> Had browny coloured discharge today... Anyone get this when close to labour or do I have a poorly Minnie?! :haha:

Oh gosh, I hope that cake treats your tummy better than it did mine. :haha:


----------



## beanzz

staralfur said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Had pretty much a whole "labour cake" to myself... Nothing as suspected :haha: just the usual tightenings which won't be from the cake lol. Was LUSH though
> 
> Had browny coloured discharge today... Anyone get this when close to labour or do I have a poorly Minnie?! :haha:
> 
> Oh gosh, I hope that cake treats your tummy better than it did mine. :haha:Click to expand...

My mum had a slice and was on the loo for a while after :rofl: didn't treat her very well!


----------



## Wishing_well

Josie, that discharge sounds promising! :thumbup:

On another note, you NEED to give me the recipe for that cake - I'm dying for chocolate cake!


----------



## firsttimer1

well i had my sweep and although im now 1cm dilated im not favorable. MW said she will be VERY suprised if i go into natural labour....... so im booked in to start induction at 3pm sunday :(

no water birth for me then :(


----------



## Mummy Bean

Josie- oooh looks like ur bloody show eh - maybe ur sweep did work...or get me the cake! 

FT- oh no - well there still time for the sweep to work. Will they not let u have a bath or something when being induced?

Well i tried the jumping jacks - but they shoud come with a hazard warning...very scary the whole house nearly shook...lol also had another hot curry, sex, EPO, RTL, and pinapple and still nothing.


----------



## firsttimer1

Induction tomo.....! :wacko:


----------



## Menelly

firsttimer1 said:


> Induction tomo.....! :wacko:

good luck!!!!!!


----------



## mommy3times24

When I was 40 weeks and 2 days I went to costco and seen these huge pineapples. I thought I would give it a try. I took it home chopped it up and ate the whole thing to myself. I laid in bed and watch tv for about 30 mins. I started having contractions. After the first one I jumped in the shower as if I knew I was in labour. But I thought they were BH contractions at first but after having 3 they started to hurt. I packed my stuff and got in the car. My husband drove me to the hospital. I got to the hospital 25 mins later and had the baby 10 mins after getting to the hospital.

Im not sure if it was the pineapple that put me in labour or it was my time. Either could have been the case. But I think babys need to cook and when they are ready they will come. I dont believe in induction unless abolutely nessisary!

Good luck to all the ladies who are due soon! 
I am pregnant with my 4th baby and the story was about my 3rd baby so Im hoping this baby doesnt come any faster then the last one!


----------



## beanzz

The brown discharge turned into a very big bloody show :dance:

Oakley arrived yesterday morning and thanks to taking 3000mg EPO daily I went from 2cm dilated to 7cm dilated in less than 3 hours and reached 10cm 50 minutes later. Was pushing for an hour so about a 5 hour labour for my first child :thumbup:


----------



## LauraJaii

Got a nice sign post that we can all lick  there's enough for everyone! haha 


https://www.travelblog.org/pix/shim.gif


----------



## Mummy Bean

Beanzz - WOOOO.

FT - Good luck today...cant wait for update!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

FT - any update?? hope your little one arrived safely. x


----------



## Jaysmummy

Well Beanzz you've convinced me to try the labour cake next week :haha:

FT hope your little one is here by now :flower:

xx


----------



## staralfur

My sweep on Friday did nothing. Went for an 8km walk yesterday and that did NOTHING either (other than make my entire body hurt). Ugh! I give up. Hate to think if she doesn't come today I'll be the dreaded 'o' word... :nope:

Thinking of you today FT! Hope everything went well.:flower:


----------



## Wishing_well

I fancy making labour cake aswell - even if it doesn't work, who can resist chocolate cake.

But I have a question: the recipe I saw had american ingredients, so what would the UK equivalent be?


----------



## staralfur

Wishing_well said:


> I fancy making labour cake aswell - even if it doesn't work, who can resist chocolate cake.
> 
> But I have a question: the recipe I saw had american ingredients, so what would the UK equivalent be?

I had to change the measurements as well, though I'm not sure if you use the same measurements as we do? 

I just googled the conversions, like ounces to grams, etc.


----------



## Wishing_well

staralfur said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I fancy making labour cake aswell - even if it doesn't work, who can resist chocolate cake.
> 
> But I have a question: the recipe I saw had american ingredients, so what would the UK equivalent be?
> 
> I had to change the measurements as well, though I'm not sure if you use the same measurements as we do?
> 
> I just googled the conversions, like ounces to grams, etc.Click to expand...

I can figure the measurements out, but I have no idea what our equivalent to "instant chocolate pudding mix" is :wacko:


----------



## staralfur

Wishing_well said:


> I can figure the measurements out, but I have no idea what our equivalent to "instant pudding mix" is :wacko:

Maybe a silly question, but do you guys have the JELL-O brand?? If not, then can you just buy a package of chocolate pudding?


----------



## Jaysmummy

By package of chocolate pudding do you mean stuff that comes in a packet that you mix up? What does it look like?

I'm thinking maybe chocolate angel delight or something? :shrug:

xx


----------



## Wishing_well

staralfur said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I can figure the measurements out, but I have no idea what our equivalent to "instant pudding mix" is :wacko:
> 
> Maybe a silly question, but do you guys have the JELL-O brand?? If not, then can you just buy a package of chocolate pudding?Click to expand...

I had a quick google of Jell-o and I think its similar to Angel Delight :thumbup:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Wishing_well said:


> staralfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> I fancy making labour cake aswell - even if it doesn't work, who can resist chocolate cake.
> 
> But I have a question: the recipe I saw had american ingredients, so what would the UK equivalent be?
> 
> I had to change the measurements as well, though I'm not sure if you use the same measurements as we do?
> 
> I just googled the conversions, like ounces to grams, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> I can figure the measurements out, but I have no idea what our equivalent to "instant chocolate pudding mix" is :wacko:Click to expand...


It's like instant whip or angel delight! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy Bean

mmm angel delight...

Star - looks like tomorrow we get to join the dreaded overdue club :cry:
but an 8k walk - that some dedication...i walked round Ikea, mothercare, and Toys R Us and little guy a ridicouous amount of things he deff dosent need but was hoping to entice him out...but alas it failed.


----------



## staralfur

Hmm, I haven't tried bribery yet! 

It's so weird to be at my due date and feeling like I'll go overdue. I was one of those that just had a "feeling" she'd be coming early. Goes to show that's probably more wishful thinking than motherly instinct, I suppose.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ha i so thought the same...was convinced he was gonna turn up early and then when i had a scan at 34 weeks and they said he was measuring ahead i was sure...

but still here. 

Currently having some strong BH so hoping they turn in to something. but got a MW app tomorro so will see what they say.


----------



## staralfur

BHs are such a tease. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow if you make it that long...maybe they'll give you a sweep to get things going?


----------



## Mummy Bean

I was wondering that - or if you have to book them. 

you got any feeling if Lo will turn up any time soon?


----------



## staralfur

Weird if you have to book it, it takes like a minute. I just asked my doctor if she could do it while she was doing the internal and she was already doing it..haha.

I felt like she was going to come yesterday, today I'm back to feeling like she's going to make me sweat out an induction. My doctor won't go past seven days without inducing, so I'm looking at April 2nd. Doesn't give me a lot of extra time to get her out naturally. :(


----------



## MrsQ

When u have a sweep do they monitor u after?
My best mates a midwife and is offering me a few sweeps from 37 weeks! Xx


----------



## staralfur

I wasn't monitored. She basically just said to expect pink/red mucus-y discharge afterwards but to call if I felt something wasn't right or was actually dripping blood. 

I didn't even get pink discharge or anything out of the norm.


----------



## Mummy Bean

well we dont get any routine internals here until i go into Labour - so hopefully will get a sweep tomorrow.

I think we can go up to 12 days...but with easter holiday coming i am going to beg to see if i can get induced before the holidays as would be gutted if hubby missed out with LO...also family from far and wide coming to meet wee man...so he best be here.


----------



## winterbaby86

aww mummy bean i just nipped back to check if you'd had your baby with us having the same due date.. my little one arrived on saturday 24th :) i will do a thread now!


----------



## MrsQ

Anyone tried checking themselves?
I have never ever stuck my fingers up there and even when inserting a tampon I have cringed, but I do wanna try and have a check see if I am progressing! X


----------



## Mummy Bean

I tried...but got absolutly no idea what i am looking for??


----------



## MrsQ

Me either
Just text hubby and said could u check and he said " that's the most amazing come on ever"
Pmsl


----------



## Mummy Bean

:rofl:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Lol I asked my OH to check (while he was already up there lol) and he just looked at me like what the hell am I supposed to be checking for?


----------



## Blizzard

I love my hubby but wouldn't trust him to tell me what he'd found (obviously it's far too soon regardless). I wouldn't do it myself either, just makes me nervous.


----------



## Wishing_well

I've tried, but I think its too far back to feel at the moment.


----------



## Jaysmummy

I really want to try but I'm too scared :haha:


----------



## michellle1980

I wouldn't know what on earth I was looking for. How would you tell?


----------



## Mummy Bean

Glad i am not the only one that hasnt got a clue whats up there.


----------



## Wishing_well

michellle1980 said:


> I wouldn't know what on earth I was looking for. How would you tell?

Before I was pregnant, it was pretty obvious to feel - it was right at the end of the "tunnel" and was hard with a tiny dimple in the middle.

Now I have no idea what its like. I felt something squishy with a bigger dimple in it, but I don't know if it was actually my cervix as it didn't seem like it was in the middle of the "tunnel"

:haha:


----------



## Wishing_well

Any updates?


----------



## Mummy Bean

well yesterday my hubby took the day and was on a mission to get LO out...

So we walked round shops for two hours
Bought stuff for LO to see if bribary works
Made me eat 3 of the snack pots of pinapple
Cooked me super hot mexcian food
Made me walk around the park
then (not that i am complaining) had sex 3 times - i dont think we had even done it this much before i was preg

and zilch...still no baby...

Had my MW app who said he fully engaged and it just a waiting game...i get a sweep on tuesday then induced 5 days later (but this may change as it easter weekend)

How you?


----------



## Wishing_well

God, I think I'd need a rest after all that!

Nothing major for me.
Baby seems a bit quieter than yesterday.
Felt sick this morning and had a bit of a dodgy tummy.

I think I managed to check my cervix last night and it seems as though the EPO is working.. its nice and squishy :haha:
Depending how tired I am tonight, I might try sex.

Hopefully your sweep works! I'd hate to be waiting that long for induction


----------



## Mummy Bean

I tried the feeling for me own cervix but no idea what i was feeling...dont think the false nails helped lol


----------



## Wishing_well

So, no sex for me last night.

No appetite today.
Ridiculously tired for some reason.
Feeling a bit blahh really :shrug:


----------



## MrsQ

Hi guys.

Well I dunno if the aubergine (eggplant) had anything to do with it but I had my first set of contractions not yesterday but the day before.
I had made a chick pea and aubergine bake which I love anyway and then e next day had em 9 mins apart. 
Had left overs for lunch as just ignoring it could be the aubergine. Lol
Xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Mrs Q - ooh sounds exciting. hopefully they will come back full force soon.

Wishing Well - oh not good - hope you feel better.


----------



## michellle1980

Well so far I have tried pineapple, DTD, lots of walking, bouncing on a ball, nipple stimulation (not too much scares me a bit). Think that's it but nothing. Just a bit of an achy feeling. To be honest I never had cramps with periods anyway so not sure what I should be expecting. Come on baby please be ready!

Is anyone going to be crossing their legs this weekend or not bothered about april 1st?


----------



## Wishing_well

Tbh I'm really hoping she doesn't come on sunday.
My sister has been teasing me that I'll go into labour on April 1st and it'll turn out to be a boy!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Oh that not very nice...i just want baby here...i have so many bdays in the family in the first 2 weeks of April...so 1st is still free...lol


----------



## michellle1980

Wishing_well said:


> Tbh I'm really hoping she doesn't come on sunday.
> My sister has been teasing me that I'll go into labour on April 1st and it'll turn out to be a boy!

Lol I am sure that wouldn't happen. Not sure what I think about it really, I just want baby here. Guess it's better than friday 13th


----------



## Menelly

I always thought an April Fool's day baby would be fun. :) But I wasn't enamored enough with it to go overdue. ;)


----------



## staralfur

I'd be thrilled if she came on April 1st! If that means I beat my induction on the 2nd, all is good. 

Though if she just came today and we could avoid both, that would be ideal...


----------



## Wishing_well

This baby needs to hurry up! At the moment, I seem to be spending all my free time baking... I'm going to be overdue and fat by the end of this!
:haha:


----------



## superwoman11

Has anyone attempted acupuncture to induce labor I heard this
Is good and will be trying this
Next week. Anyone gave it a go. Apparently The Chinese have or do use this as induction in
Hospitals and there
Are certain points to induce labour. I found Chinese lady who will do it when I am
38 weeks and she said hope someone can come with you, he sounded
Very promising that it would work


----------



## superwoman11

Bump


----------



## Mummy Bean

I tried it on my self after watching a you tube video...deff did give me BH...but i think it deff something to get some one else to do on you. 

Let us know if it works.


----------



## superwoman11

Mummy Bean said:


> I tried it on my self after watching a you tube video...deff did give me BH...but i think it deff something to get some one else to do on you.
> 
> Let us know if it works.

Will definately let you know


----------



## Wishing_well

Just had some aubergine moussaka for dinner - lets see if the aubergine theory works....


----------



## firsttimer1

George arrived on march 26th and he is perfect :dance:

but the bad news for me was my labour contractions didnt progress well and i ended up having a c-sec. So i dont know if RLT is any good :shrug: i do know i was 100% effaced tho before labour so maybe that was rlt or epo (cant remember which helps with that)

anyway - good luck to you all ladies..... not long till ur LO's will arrive, and when they do - its magical :hugs:


----------



## Mummy Bean

FT - was thinking off you this morning.

So glad ur little man is here. Sorry u ended up with a section - wishing u a speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## gigglebox

4.1.12 baby! 13mg of epo & a pedi the night before. water went next day early afternoon in early afternoon. coincidence? maybe. but i hadn't progressed in 3 weeks, was still only 1 cm when admitted.


----------



## blamesydney

Everytime I start having contractions they just stop out of nowhere. :nope:


----------



## Wishing_well

blamesydney said:


> Everytime I start having contractions they just stop out of nowhere. :nope:

Same.


----------



## MrsQ

Started epo up my hoo ha last night...l.l


----------



## weffi82

I started rlt at around 32 week and epo orally from around 36 week, i went 9 days overdue but our little princess arrived after 5hr ish labour and 3-4 pushes! I dont think anythin can actually induce labour naturally but would def recomend rlt an epo to help with gettin baby out.


----------



## MrsQ

Thanks for that. V interesting!


----------



## Roxie

i was chatting to a mw in the curry asile in morrisons lol and she said that the best way to get baby out is the same way it got in :flower:


----------



## ..katie..

Wishing_well said:


> blamesydney said:
> 
> 
> Everytime I start having contractions they just stop out of nowhere. :nope:
> 
> Same.Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## tinks80

Can anyone help me please with how much RLT to take & when? & when to start EPO?


----------



## wavescrash

Here's a good FAQ: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


Personally, I started taking 2 (480 mg) capsules of RLT a day at 32 weeks and 1 (500 mg) EPO per day (orally) at 35 weeks. Once I hit 36 weeks I'm going to up it to 3 RLT capsules but still just 1 EPO orally.

Then when I hit 37 weeks, 4 RLT per day, 1 EPO orally and 1 vaginally. After that, I'm not sure what I'll be doing.


----------



## artiste_

I tried pressure points on hands and ankles the day my girl was born. There was also a hailstorm that day and hospital was swamped with births. A nurse told me hailstorm makes people go into labor. I'm definitely going to try the eggplant when the time comes. I have a feeling this baby will be early and I won't need it though.


----------



## YoungMummi

Hey everyone, hope evryone whose had their babies are keepin well and all the babies still cookin hurry up for us impatient mummys!! Iv been takin rlt and epo tablets both orally and up my foof :L, been eatin curry and walking the wee legs off myself but no joy. And DTD with OH quite a few times in the last week (do you have to enjoy it? :L it was far too uncomfy for my likin, i have thrush at the mo and think I enjoyed the itchin more than the actual boinkin :L TMI sorry). Been bouncin on my ball like a crazy lady too with no avail :( And last night OH had a "check", was tryin to explain what he should feel and let me know if it was spongey but gained absolutely nothing - he is clueless and dont know what the feck he was at but seemed to think I had two cervixs :L, one of which has a hole in it and another which "just has a wee dip" :/ .....

Any tips which actually work then or is it just a waiting game? I know this friday is the 13th but I dont even care, I want baby here asap so I dont have to return to work and college next week after easter break!! Help lol. P.s. there was a hailstorm where I am now, was I supposed to do anything like dance in it ? lol xxx


----------



## Blizzard

Don't know if it would help, but there's no harm in trying dancing in a hailstorm... and getting somebody to film it...


----------



## YoungMummi

Oh and baby has been very quiet the past few days :/ is this a sign of anything ? xxx


----------



## MrsQ

Have heard they quieter down before labour...... Good luck! X


----------



## wavescrash

Wanted to share a personal experience regarding EPO (though I'm not sure if that's the cause for it but it's pretty coincidental.)


I had an appointment last Thursday and she said my cervix was still closed/thick. I started taking 1 (500mg) EPO capsule/day orally after that appointment and this morning I had another appointment and I'm 1cm dilated and 40-50% effaced. I've been feeling a lot of pressure and cramping lately so that may have something to do with it but I started taking EPO and a few days later there was some change.


----------



## YoungMummi

Blizzard; I get the feelin you just want me to make a plonker out of myself ? LOL. A fat pregnant woman dancin about in a hailstorm on youtube, think id be locked up in a mental assylym . Ooooo MrsQ!!! Thankyou; i really hope so lol - havent experienced a braxton hick the whole way through so Im guessin Im just one of those people who dont get them, I hope I go soon!! So impatient and achy! And my poor foof is sick of all this torture gettin random tablets shoved up her lol 

Also, has anyone tried to check their own cervix, I tried their and cant find it :/ The thing I think is it is far too flat :/ when I used to check the position for it when tryin to conceive it was so sticky-outy and obvious... Where is it!? My body is confusin :/ xxx


----------



## wavescrash

YoungMummi said:


> Also, has anyone tried to check their own cervix, I tried their and cant find it :/ The thing I think is it is far too flat :/ when I used to check the position for it when tryin to conceive it was so sticky-outy and obvious... Where is it!? My body is confusin :/ xxx

I tried 2 weeks ago and I reached SOMETHING and it felt squishy but it wasn't too far in and I couldn't tell what I was feeling. A few days after that I had my appointment and she did an internal but she reached WAYYYYY far back, nowhere near where I was feeling. Same thing at my appointment today, she reached pretty far back.


----------



## YoungMummi

Oh really :/ maybe im not checkin far enough then - i have the teeniest hands ever so that probably didnt help. I get cervix checks regularly (was every two weeks until last week cause its weak when they said its not necessary anymore as if bubz comes its no big deal) and they seemed to reach up pretty far, lyin on my back would prob be easier but I cant seem to reach round my big tum :( lol xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Just wanted to pop back in and say that I've been taking EPO for 2 weeks now.

I had an internal at 35w and was told I was thick/closed. Started 1 (500mg) EPO orally that day and at 35w5d, I was 1cm and 50% effaced. I've continued to take it orally 1/day and inserting 1/day vaginally since 36w and had another internal today to find there's been no change.

I'm betting the fact that I went to 1cm was just coincidence because sex, squats and EPO vaginally haven't done anything the last week.


----------

